# Driveler #25, its happee hour.............



## StriperAddict (Jun 17, 2012)

....... Somewhere !


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2012)

Does that make you the NE version of Jimmy Buffet?


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 17, 2012)

it's a tuff job but somebody's gotta do it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> it's a tuff job but somebody's gotta do it



You his long lost bro' Johnny Buffet?


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 17, 2012)

Shhhhhhhh!




not Johnny

It's Jimmah


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> Shhhhhhhh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Umm, his name is,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,awww nevermind. Dang Yankee's...


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Umm, his name is,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,awww nevermind. Dang Yankee's...



a confoozing lot we be, with or without a trip to the galley


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2012)

You got a patch on your eye?


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2012)

Dunno about the mater booze this year hankus, they are still green.

rekon we can make okra booze? plenty of that ...


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 17, 2012)

Whats for dinner?

For us, some spicy Thai Chicken 'n rice, steamed veggis with butter & garlic


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2012)

slip said:


> Dunno about the mater booze this year hankus, they are still green.
> 
> rekon we can make okra booze? plenty of that ...



I don't think my maters are ever gonna turn red...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2012)

slip said:


> Dunno about the mater booze this year hankus, they are still green.
> 
> rekon we can make okra booze? plenty of that ...



I'll look it up


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2012)

Tha thangs beer talks me into


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got a patch on your eye?



I did... remember that time I was makin spicy salsa (w scotch bonnet >fire< peppers) and I made the mistake of rubbin my eye?

That one stang bad!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 17, 2012)

slip said:


> Dunno about the mater booze this year hankus, they are still green.
> 
> rekon we can make okra booze? plenty of that ...



Rob made pickled okra martini's one year. I'll have to find the recipe and pic...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Rob made pickled okra martini's one year. I'll have to find the recipe and pic...



Dirty martini with pickled okra........I bet that was gooooood.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2012)

I need a beer


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2012)

On 2nd thought i bet green mater booze wouldnt be so bad ...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dirty martini with pickled okra........I bet that was gooooood.



I was out of town while he made it. LOOKED GOOOOOOOD.




Hankus said:


> I need a beer



Poor Hanky 



Ok, straight from the email he sent to EVERYONE after he'd had a few of them:

Its a stroke of Southern ingenuity!

Bombay Blue Sapphire (two-thirds glass)
Martini & Rossi Dry Vermouth (whatever clings to the side of the glass after you twirl it out)
juice from jar Talk o' Texas pickled okra (to taste)
okra pickle (one)
Angostura bitters (two drops)

Ice & vermouth the glass whilst stirring the rest with ice in shaker until a layer of ice forms.
Discard ice and vermouth. Pour the rest into glass and garnish with an okra pickle.

Ice and vermouth are verbs when drinking.

That is all.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I need a beer



Or 3


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I was out of town while he made it. LOOKED GOOOOOOOD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now you done gone and flung a dirty martini cravin on me.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2012)

slip said:


> On 2nd thought i bet green mater booze wouldnt be so bad ...



I bout got enough of greenuns to try it........we may be onta somethin.



Sugar Plum said:


> I was out of town while he made it. LOOKED GOOOOOOOD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take one


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Or 3







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now you done gone and flung a dirty martini cravin on me.



Uh, sorry?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now you done gone and flung a dirty martini cravin on me.



Imma stick wid dese free Nats


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I'll take one


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I bout got enough of greenuns to try it........we may be onta somethin.



I got a bunch of blue agave, and bet i could find a worm somewhere in my maters ... we could make some redneck green mater tequila


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>



You jas text splainin this evenins happenins


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 17, 2012)

slip said:


> I got a bunch of blue agave, and bet i could find a worm somewhere in my maters ... we could make some redneck green mater tequila



Oh lawd....I'll take a pint 



Hankus said:


> You jas text splainin this evenins happenins



Do what? Where's Jeff C. when I need 'cipherin?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2012)

slip said:


> I got a bunch of blue agave, and bet i could find a worm somewhere in my maters ... we could make some redneck green mater tequila



Leave the worm out and get to fermintin that stuff... 
Georgia Tequilla...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 17, 2012)

Hmmm...wonder if you can root that stuff like aloe....

Hey Slip, I might have to trade ya some baked goods for a cutting of yer plant


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2012)

Have I ever mentioned my masterful finger painting skills?


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Have I ever mentioned my masterful finger painting skills?



Enlighten us w pics...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Have I ever mentioned my masterful finger painting skills?





Help me 'cipher Hanky's comment above...

I *think* it means that one of the pics will determine this evening's activities, but I don't know which one  And I don't think I want to know what happens


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> Enlighten us w pics...



Ummm, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....

But folks seem to like my flames and butterflies the most. Not necessarily together, but then, anything is possible.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Help me 'cipher Hanky's comment above...
> 
> I *think* it means that one of the pics will determine this evening's activities, but I don't know which one  And I don't think I want to know what happens



Which one? now I'm confuzzled...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Which one? now I'm confuzzled...



 me too....

The last one he made....he done disappeared now....wonder what he's up to?


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hmmm...wonder if you can root that stuff like aloe....
> 
> Hey Slip, I might have to trade ya some baked goods for a cutting of yer plant



Cool thing about em is when the roots take hold, more and more little agaves just pop up around the main plant. I started with one and have like 6 now. 


And they only need like 50 more years growing time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2012)

slip said:


> Cool thing about em is when the roots take hold, more and more little agaves just pop up around the main plant. I started with one and have like 6 now.
> 
> 
> And they only need like 50 more years growing time.



Never grown one, but I heard that once they bloom they die, but then they make a bunch of younguns' from the blooms..

I prefer to drink the fermented agave juice, rather than growing them...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 17, 2012)

slip said:


> Cool thing about em is when the roots take hold, more and more little agaves just pop up around the main plant. I started with one and have like 6 now.
> 
> 
> And they only need like 50 more years growing time.



That's pretty cool. It's crazy how big them plants get!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2012)

Speakin of crazy, exactly where is Quack?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speakin of crazy, exactly where is Quack?



 dunno


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speakin of crazy, exactly where is Quack?


When one's doing twista, no tellin when they'll do a looky over here


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 17, 2012)

Gonna go flap my wings a bit.   Catch y'all later


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 17, 2012)

Same here. Dinner now a callin for me to end my salty tales.


See all ye scallywags at the next port


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2012)

slip said:


> I got a bunch of blue agave, and bet i could find a worm somewhere in my maters ... we could make some redneck green mater tequila



Rednek Takilla



Sugar Plum said:


> me too....
> 
> The last one he made....he done disappeared now....wonder what he's up to?



Check yer txts.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speakin of crazy, exactly where is Quack?



Night shiftin I bleve





Phone charged partially so I be back


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> You jas text splainin this evenins happenins





Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd....I'll take a pint
> 
> 
> 
> Do what? Where's Jeff C. when I need 'cipherin?



He just wants to know how long Father's day last!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> He just wants to know how long Father's day last!!!



Happy Daddy's Day Jeff


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gonna go flap my wings a bit.   Catch y'all later


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2012)

Eight


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2012)

Leftover Santos Parradilla............man this stuff is good...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Leftover Santos Parradilla............man this stuff is good...



If I knew what that was


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speakin of crazy, exactly where is Quack?



He was by here earlier to pick Mason up.  H e and Ms Dawn have custody for the weekend ... it's fathers day after all.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 17, 2012)

One of these days, I'm gonna have to try out one of these here happy hours you speak of!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> One of these days, I'm gonna have to try out one of these here happy hours you speak of!



Happy happy hour


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> If I knew what that was



It looked like this originally


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Happy happy hour



It's not happy hour for me!  Tain't never had one!  I did have my first alkeehallic drink about 6 months ago, but it was just a small pina colada.  I'm thinking I need to try some good fruity drinks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> It's not happy hour for me!  Tain't never had one!  I did have my first alkeehallic drink about 6 months ago, but it was just a small pina colada.  I'm thinking I need to try some good fruity drinks!



Sissy dranks with umbrellys in them. Well I reckon you gotta start somewhere..


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It looked like this originally
> 
> View attachment 672135



I still dunno what it is but it looks fine 



fitfabandfree said:


> It's not happy hour for me!  Tain't never had one!  I did have my first alkeehallic drink about 6 months ago, but it was just a small pina colada.  I'm thinking I need to try some good fruity drinks!



Brang me 2 pinacoladas I need one fer each hand
we'll set sail with Capn Morgan an we'll never leave dry land


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sissy dranks with umbrellys in them. Well I reckon you gotta start somewhere..



Long as the server is female an hawt all bets on drinkins is off


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 17, 2012)

Bleh!  Just when I was going to wheedle a PM of Beerfest wench pics, the thread gets shut down.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2012)

Well, Bubbette just called and said she's headed back from Savannah. She was all excited and kept saying something about getting a "Chair" for the online nursing program at the University. I don't know what she needs a new chair for because the one i got in the living room ain't that old. This den ain't big enough for another chair.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sissy dranks with umbrellys in them. Well I reckon you gotta start somewhere..



I do have to start somewhere!  I might very well be a sissy when it comes to drinkin, but I have no idea cuz I ain't never done it.  I might could drink you under the table too.... aw who the heck am I kiddin.  I'm sure I am a sissy!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Bleh!  Just when I was going to wheedle a PM of Beerfest wench pics, the thread gets shut down.



Whut


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> I do have to start somewhere!  I might very well be a sissy when it comes to drinkin, but I have no idea cuz I ain't never done it.  I might could drink you under the table too.... aw who the heck am I kiddin.  I'm sure I am a sissy!



I sense a challenge


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, Bubbette just called and said she's headed back from Savannah. She was all excited and kept saying something about getting a "Chair" for the online nursing program at the University. I don't know what she needs a new chair for because the one i got in the living room ain't that old. This den ain't big enough for another chair.



Bamer that be a perplexin event. Rekon she got Unks beanbag chair


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Bamer that be a perplexin event. Rekon she got Unks beanbag chair



Better check the duct tape supply so those pesky white styrofoam balls don't get everywhere.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Bamer that be a perplexin event. Rekon she got Unks beanbag chair



Hope not. The dogs will gut it just like they did my other two bag chairs.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I sense a challenge



I don't think it would be too smart of this rookie to go challenging a pro just yet!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> I do have to start somewhere!  I might very well be a sissy when it comes to drinkin, but I have no idea cuz I ain't never done it.  I might could drink you under the table too.... aw who the heck am I kiddin.  I'm sure I am a sissy!



I never really understood that saying, but heck if you think you and me need to get under a table and drink I'm game...


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 17, 2012)

Nighty night all!  I just stopped in for a quickie, but gotta run!  

Hope you all have a great one!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I never really understood that saying, but heck if you think you and me need to get under a table and drink I'm game...





I bet it would make for some good gossiping later!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Nighty night all!  I just stopped in for a quickie, but gotta run!
> 
> Hope you all have a great one!



That is how they all start.  Have a good one fff.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Better check the duct tape supply so those pesky white styrofoam balls don't get everywhere.



Good advice 



rhbama3 said:


> Hope not. The dogs will gut it just like they did my other two bag chairs.



That suckeded 



fitfabandfree said:


> I don't think it would be too smart of this rookie to go challenging a pro just yet!



Well I know a few pros thay might train ya  







10


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> I bet it would make for some good gossiping later!



The way I see it, it kind of makes sense. If you're under the table then you can't get so drunk you pass out and fall out of your chair, and with the table over you, you don't have to worry about things hittin you in the head..


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Good advice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can us old folk be trained?  I'm going to be 43 tomorrow!  A little too old to start training now I'm fraid.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The way I see it, it kind of makes sense. If you're under the table then you can't get so drunk you pass out and fall out of your chair, and with the table over you, you don't have to worry about things hittin you in the head..



Makes perfect sense to me!  Thanks for splainin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Can us old folk be trained?  I'm going to be 43 tomorrow!  A little too old to start training now I'm fraid.



43 old?!!!!! 

You younguns crack me up..


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 17, 2012)

This time I'm really outta here!  Goodnight all!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 43 old?!!!!!
> 
> You younguns crack me up..



It's old in the sense I've never been drunk dontcha think?  Other than that, I am 21 all the way!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2012)

Happy Father's Day to MEEEEEE!!!!!!!!! 
Bubbette and the girls bought me a complete turkey hunting outfit made by Ol' Tom Technical Gear. Shirt, pants, vest, and raincoat! 
 Sometimes the ol' battle axe can still surprise me.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Happy Father's Day to MEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!
> Bubbette and the girls bought me a complete turkey hunting outfit made by Ol' Tom Technical Gear. Shirt, pants, vest, and raincoat!
> Sometimes the ol' battle axe can still surprise me.



That'll be sweet next year bamer,


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2012)

Durn deer trying to play frogger with me in the corners 

it oughta be the law that if a deer makes ya cuss in front of your mother you can get out and shoot it.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2012)

Amen slip amen







13


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> 13



Or so

Final count to come .........never. Lets jus say I drank all I wanted plus 2


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2012)

night all!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Happy Father's Day to MEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!
> Bubbette and the girls bought me a complete turkey hunting outfit made by Ol' Tom Technical Gear. Shirt, pants, vest, and raincoat!
> Sometimes the ol' battle axe can still surprise me.



 sexy pics? Soon?



slip said:


> Durn deer trying to play frogger with me in the corners
> 
> it oughta be the law that if a deer makes ya cuss in front of your mother you can get out and shoot it.



Whoa! 

I agree with ya, Slipster


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey SP about those beer wench pics.

I have lots of room in my PM box.........


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 17, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Hey SP about those beer wench pics.
> 
> I have lots of room in my PM box.........



Hmmmm....lemme see what I can find for ya. Ya like readheads, blondes, or brunettes? My pic is kinda boring


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 17, 2012)

Do I have to choose?

I'm owned by a Redhead and admit I can't resist. But in the abstract I like them all.

BTW, You'll never convince me that yours are "boring" (pics, I mean).


----------



## Hankus (Jun 18, 2012)

Heartburn sux


----------



## Hankus (Jun 18, 2012)

Mebbe I should just give up on sleepin anymore tonight


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2012)

Mernin hoopdies..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2012)

mornin' all


----------



## Hankus (Jun 18, 2012)

MC, gobble mornin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2012)

Mernin Hankus. How was that 2 1/2 hours of shut eye?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 18, 2012)

HAPPY MONDAY to all of you fellow drivelers.  The coffee is good Gobblin and it is starting to wake me up a little.   Hankus, I didn't know that you had become such a "sleep expert"  (or lack of sleep expert maybe).   After watching the white screen for about an hour, I am bored now and trying to find a good excuse to just go play golf this morning because I know the rest of the week is going to be really busy.

I enjoyed a fantastic Father's Day by sharing it with my Daughter and SIL.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Hankus. How was that 2 1/2 hours of shut eye?



Bout like a nap 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY MONDAY to all of you fellow drivelers.  The coffee is good Gobblin and it is starting to wake me up a little.  After watching the white screen for about an hour, I am bored now and trying to find a good excuse to just go play golf this morning because I know the rest of the week is going to be really busy.
> 
> I enjoyed a fantastic Father's Day by sharing it with my Daughter and SIL.



Best excuse I know of to go golfin is the fish ain bitin


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Best excuse I know of to go golfin is the fish ain bitin



Well I can't find any fish to try my Devilhorse lure on so I thought that I might try my "King Cobras" on the golf course instead.  I do need a lot more practice before my golfing vacation comes up next month.

I think that I will hit the shower and get my rear in gear so that I might be finished playing by lunchtime or so.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2012)

morn, hankus and EE. 

been thinking about golf today also.  Too bad too much of 20 between us.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 18, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morn, hankus and EE.
> 
> been thinking about golf today also.  Too bad too much of 20 between us.




Gobblin. I am sure that we could have a good golf game together for sure.  I am a "scratch" golfer.  Yep, I scratch them numerous times during a round of golf.     I normally shoot in the low 70's but............................................................................................................................
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
then I have go play the back nine !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin. I am sure that we could have a good golf game together for sure.  I am a "scratch" golfer.  Yep, I scratch them numerous times during a round of golf.     I normally shoot in the low 70's but............................................................................................................................
> >
> >
> >
> ...



My pencil has an eraser.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 18, 2012)

Chips gave me a drivin certificate this mernin.....Booooo


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 18, 2012)

Mornin Ery Buddy.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Chips gave me a drivin certificate this mernin.....Booooo



bad way to start a Monday.  Hope there are no insurance points involved!


----------



## kracker (Jun 18, 2012)

Morning everybody....


----------



## kracker (Jun 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Happy Father's Day to MEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!
> Bubbette and the girls bought me a complete turkey hunting outfit made by Ol' Tom Technical Gear. Shirt, pants, vest, and raincoat!
> Sometimes the ol' battle axe can still surprise me.


Score!!!!!!!

I see she really does know you, she got the raincoat


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 18, 2012)

mornin ya'll


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2012)

Yep.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2012)

Awlright, just who in Sam Hill's name left the door to Monday open?!?!? HHHmmmm?? speak up!


 Hi ya'll!    gotta


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Awlright, just who in Sam Hill's name left the door to Monday open?!?!? HHHmmmm?? speak up!


 
I closed the galley door last night in an effort to keep Hankus outta the suds, but to no avail.  When it comes to beer, he has door smack down skills I can only dream of.

I also tried to close Monday by drifting thru the 6:30 whistle, no can do!

Java is helping, but not quite enough!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2012)

What's Quack whining about this morning?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2012)

Mornin ya'll.
I do not like Monday.
Can we fast forward to Friday


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin ya'll.
> I do not like Monday.
> Can we fast forward to Friday



I tried to tell ya last week, friday is jus that much closer to mundy


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> I closed the galley door last night in an effort to_* keep Hankus outta the suds*_, but to no avail.  When it comes to beer, he has door smack down skills I can only dream of.
> 
> I also tried to close Monday by drifting thru the 6:30 whistle, no can do!
> 
> Java is helping, but not quite enough!
















Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's Quack whining about this morning?


 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin ya'll.
> I do not like Monday.
> Can we fast forward to Friday


 I'll 2nd that!


blood on the ground said:


> I tried to tell ya last week, friday is jus that much closer to mundy


 I 'member you sayin that too!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I tried to tell ya last week, friday is jus that much closer to mundy



you right.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 18, 2012)

Tuner salad with halepenos, mmmmmmmmm good!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Tuner salad with halepenos, mmmmmmmmm good!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



What? you dont like tuner salad


----------



## Hankus (Jun 18, 2012)

Yep its mundie


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> What? you dont like tuner salad



Jalapeno's are awesome in tuna salad !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> What? you dont like tuner salad


yeah, but I don't need all that spice!


Hankus said:


> Yep its mundie


 it's all your fault, you jinxed us!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Jalapeno's are awesome in tuna salad !!!



they are so good  exlent in eggs also!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yeah, but I don't need all that spice!
> 
> it's all your fault, you jinxed us!



I agree you have plenty


----------



## Hankus (Jun 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> they are so good  exlent in eggs also!



Yep


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Jalapeno's are awesome in tuna salad !!!


 so is pear relish..........


blood on the ground said:


> I agree you have plenty










 ohwait, is that a goodthing or a badthing?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Jalapeno's are awesome in tuna salad !!!



Might be awesome, but aint no way I'm gonna try it at 10:00 AM.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> so is pear relish..........



Speakin of which I been out


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> so is pear relish..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmmmm, haven't thought of that ???




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Might be awesome, but aint no way I'm gonna try it at 10:00 AM.





Why not ???


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> so is pear relish..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its a good thing! 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Might be awesome, but aint no way I'm gonna try it at 10:00 AM.


dont be a sisssy jus try it... everybodys doinit!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmm, haven't thought of that ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what he said.......Y not


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Speakin of which I been out


 Don't know why, you know where the stash is...........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmm, haven't thought of that ???
> Why not ???


 just like in cheekun salit!


blood on the ground said:


> its a good thing!
> what he said.......Y not


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Might be awesome, but aint no way I'm gonna try it at 10:00 AM.


 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Why not ???


 
Some can't handle it, like my wife, before lunch. She gets pain with spicy stuff 1st thing in the am.

Not me... even eggs & tobasco is a winner, anytime!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Don't know why, you know where the stash is...........
> 
> just like in cheekun salit!



Insomuchas none of my rides are trusted with that kinda distance, and theyre thirsty lil girls to boot.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Insomuchas none of my rides are trusted with that kinda distance, and theyre thirsty lil girls to boot.


Tell ya what, next time you're making the Jacksonville run, let me know, tell your fellar on this end to swing by my office & I'll send ya some that way........... that work?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 18, 2012)

I bet not a lot of people could pull this one off as such.  I left home at 7:15 AM this morning and drove 30 miles to the golf course, then played 18 holes, finished up and returned 30 miles back home and here it is only 12 noon now.  

I had three birdies, several pars and a lot more bogeys though.  I even had a "turtle" on the 16th hole.      That 10" diameter sucker was determined NOT to let my ball roll into the cup.  I had never seen such before.  I finally relocated him off of the green and into the shade.  There were three ladies playing on the 4th hole alongside this green and they could not believe this turtle's actions either.

Well it was fun and now I've got to get down to serious business in convincing some customers that they need to be placing some orders ASAP.  

And a side note to Gobblin, You are right, you need a pencil with a big eraser on a golf course.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 18, 2012)

PB&J, cheddar sun chips an a mello yellow


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 18, 2012)

turkey, dressin and mashed taters wit gravy.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2012)

Hankus said:


> PB&J, cheddar sun chips an a mello yellow





pstrahin said:


> turkey, dressin and mashed taters wit gravy.



subway black forest ham................. 
but supper last night, tomorrow's lunch will be......... drum roll please........... Hey Bama, listen up!!!!!!  (Cast Iron) fried chicken, mashed taters & gravey, green beans with new potatoes and onion & steamed broccoli...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2012)

Grrrrrrrrr, left my dinner plate at home. 


BBQ sammich, tater chips and coconut pie from country store.


----------



## kracker (Jun 18, 2012)

mater sammiches, tater chips and sweet tea for my dinner.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr, left my dinner plate at home.
> 
> 
> BBQ sammich, tater chips and coconut pie from country store.


 Mason's gonna get it...........


kracker said:


> mater sammiches, tater chips and sweet tea for my dinner.


 I can't WAIT for my maters to come in!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2012)

I am getting cherry maters but the big ones are not acting like they will ever turn.  

homemade tacos with grd venison for dinner.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Mason's gonna get it...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Mason's gonna get it...........
> 
> I can't WAIT for my maters to come in!!







That lil booger is FUNNY !!!  He LOVES Dawn !!!  I let him out of his kennel this morning and he flew in the den and jumped in Dawn's chair looking for her.  He ran all over the house trying to find her, and then started barking.  I could hear Dawn laughing in our bedroom so I let Mason in and he crawled into bed with her and went to sleep.   She said he was hiccuping in his sleep and when she got up he wanted to stay in bed !!!  She's been calling me every hour telling me what he and Suzy are doing.


Gonna hate to carry him back tonight.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That lil booger is FUNNY !!!  He LOVES Dawn !!!  I let him out of his kennel this morning and he flew in the den and jumped in Dawn's chair looking for her.  He ran all over the house trying to find her, and then started barking.  I could hear Dawn laughing in our bedroom so I let Mason in and he crawled into bed with her and went to sleep.   She said he was hiccuping in his sleep and when she got up he wanted to stay in bed !!!  She's been calling me every hour telling me what he and Suzy are doing.
> 
> 
> Gonna hate to carry him back tonight.


wait 'till it's too late...........


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 18, 2012)

Howdee folks. 

I just need to stay in the campfire from now on. Went to visit the political and religious forums...bad idea. 

How y'all doing?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> Howdee folks.
> 
> I just need to stay in the campfire from now on. Went to visit the political and religious forums...bad idea.
> 
> How y'all doing?






Those peeples are kwazy !!!  Much safer over here !!!




I'm sweepy and a nap is in order . . .


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That lil booger is FUNNY !!!  He LOVES Dawn !!!  I let him out of his kennel this morning and he flew in the den and jumped in Dawn's chair looking for her.  He ran all over the house trying to find her, and then started barking.  I could hear Dawn laughing in our bedroom so I let Mason in and he crawled into bed with her and went to sleep.   She said he was hiccuping in his sleep and when she got up he wanted to stay in bed !!!  She's been calling me every hour telling me what he and Suzy are doing.
> 
> 
> Gonna hate to carry him back tonight.





Keebs said:


> wait 'till it's too late...........



I told him they could keep him another day if they wanted to!  I think Suzy needs a lil brother!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2012)

Afternoon Y'all!!! 

MizT and daughter are almost there to retrieve the Jaguar 

I couldn't make it on a 12 hr round trip feelin like I have. So I went to the Dr. and got a steroid shot, chest x-ray, and anti-biotics. Hopefully I'll be feelin better soon, this mess knocked me for a loop 

Thanks for the well wishes, cant wait for the Jag to arrive


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> I told him they could keep him another day if they wanted to!  I think Suzy needs a lil brother!


 I agree!


Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon Y'all!!!
> 
> MizT and daughter are almost there to retrieve the Jaguar
> 
> ...


 hope the shot kicks in quick for ya!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I agree!
> 
> hope the shot kicks in quick for ya!





Gonna take a nap, probably be jacked up when I wake up


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna take a nap, probably be jacked up when I wake up



Sounds like a good idea. I think I'll take one too.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna take a nap, probably be jacked up when I wake up


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2012)

Durn dog is to smart for my own good ... 

She (Flossie) has this red ball that we play fetch with everyday, well she has learned to hide it and make me go around the whole house and yard to find it, following me around wagging her tail the whole time (She knows what "Go get your ball" means). Her last hiding place was easy, between the couch and wall. Her new hiding place, not so easy .. me and dad both spent almost a hour last night trying to find it, i finally gave up and 20 minutes later she came and dropped it at my feet.

Now again today ... i cant find it.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 18, 2012)

slip said:


> Durn dog is to smart for my own good ...
> 
> She (Flossie) has this red ball that we play fetch with everyday, well she has learned to hide it and make me go around the whole house and yard to find it, following me around wagging her tail the whole time (She knows what "Go get your ball" means). Her last hiding place was easy, between the couch and wall. Her new hiding place, not so easy .. me and dad both spent almost a hour last night trying to find it, i finally gave up and 20 minutes later she came and dropped it at my feet.
> 
> Now again today ... i cant find it.



Sounds like she's gotcha pretty well trained!


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Sounds like she's gotcha pretty well trained!



Oh yeah, definitely.
Wouldnt trade her for the world though ...



Ok peeps ... off to get ready for work.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 18, 2012)

My old lab would put his ball in his food bowl when he was tired of playing.


Came home from the farm yesterday with 6bu. of white acres, 4bu butterbeans and 1/2bu of pnuts.  The acre of Silver Queen will be ready next weekend.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>






Whatchadoin Butterfly ???


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>


who ya lookin at?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchadoin Butterfly ???


nothin what you doin?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchadoin Butterfly ???





Bein' lazy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> who ya lookin at?



You


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2012)

slip said:


> Durn dog is to smart for my own good ...
> 
> She (Flossie) has this red ball that we play fetch with everyday, well she has learned to hide it and make me go around the whole house and yard to find it, following me around wagging her tail the whole time (She knows what "Go get your ball" means). Her last hiding place was easy, between the couch and wall. Her new hiding place, not so easy .. me and dad both spent almost a hour last night trying to find it, i finally gave up and 20 minutes later she came and dropped it at my feet.
> 
> Now again today ... i cant find it.


what tag said!


Tag-a-long said:


> Sounds like she's gotcha pretty well trained!





slip said:


> Oh yeah, definitely.
> Wouldnt trade her for the world though ...
> 
> 
> ...





Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> My old lab would put his ball in his food bowl when he was tired of playing.
> 
> 
> Came home from the farm yesterday with _*6bu. of white acres,*_ 4bu butterbeans and 1/2bu of pnuts.  The acre of Silver Queen will be ready next weekend.


Is that the same as lady fingers?  The itty bitty peas?


Sugar Plum said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You



....well then yer my witness... i beena workin taday.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 18, 2012)

Zaxby's, need a nap


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> My old lab would put his ball in his food bowl when he was tired of playing.
> 
> 
> Came home from the farm yesterday with 6bu. of white acres, 4bu butterbeans and 1/2bu of pnuts.  The acre of Silver Queen will be ready next weekend.



I'd be breaking out the pea sheller.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Zaxby's, need a nap


 Too busy stuffin yur face to return emails, huh?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Zaxby's, need a nap



expensive


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> expensive


yeah, but oooohhhhssooooogoooood!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Too busy stuffin yur face to return emails, huh?



Emails????????????? i'll go look, been busy


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Too busy stuffin yur face to return emails, huh?





mudracing101 said:


> Emails????????????? i'll go look, been busy



Oh yeah, very good trip. Spent too much money eating though Gotcha something


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>







blood on the ground said:


> ....well then yer my witness... i beena workin taday.



Um, er....ok!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Emails????????????? i'll go look, been busy





mudracing101 said:


> Oh yeah, very good trip. Spent too much money eating though Gotcha something


 Looked like ya ate good, though!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 18, 2012)

Keebs

White acres, lady fingers, white peas are all the same type of pea. There are some larger varietys but the small white peas are about the same  GOOD!!!
BTW  the peas are white when full ripe so when you see a lot of green with some white you are getting the young tender peas, thems the goodun's.   The deer love them too, they walk thru soybeans to get to peas.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Keebs
> 
> White acres, lady fingers, white peas are all the same type of pea. There are some larger varietys but the small white peas are about the same  GOOD!!!
> BTW  the peas are white when full ripe so when you see a lot of green with some white you are getting the young tender peas, thems the goodun's.   The deer love them too, they walk thru soybeans to get to peas.


 Thanks for the clarification!  I *LOVE* the itty bitty PEAS, no matter what their name!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Thanks for the clarification!  I *LOVE* the itty bitty ones, no matter what their name!



Self moderated.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 18, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Self moderated.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 18, 2012)

Jus a few more hours


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Thanks for the clarification!  I *LOVE* the itty bitty ones, no matter what their name!



It's alright to be itty bitty.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Self moderated.


 FIXED........... just for you!


mudracing101 said:


>





Hankus said:


> Jus a few more hours


 too long to wait.......... NOT A GOOD MONDAY!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2012)

mornin


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> mornin


 Slip???


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 18, 2012)

Mornin?

You just get up in Hawaii, Seth?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2012)

boooooo !!!!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 18, 2012)

Love the avatar, Hugh!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> Love the avatar, Hugh!



I can think of at least three people that will confuse it for a mirror...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> boooooo !!!!!


 LOVE THE COLOR!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can think of at least three people that will confuse it for a mirror...


 For real?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2012)

Looky at the time!!!!!!!  If ya'll see Mud, tell'em to git ready, I'm drivin today!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 18, 2012)

Youins have a great evening, I gotta go do some mowin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Looky at the time!!!!!!!  If ya'll see Mud, tell'em to git ready, I'm drivin today!



I'm ready, see ya'll


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 18, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Youins have a great evening, I gotta go do some SWEATING!


 
Fixed it for ya...  ugh!  Take a bottle of cold H2O b4 you start out!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> Fixed it for ya...  ugh!  Take a bottle of cold H2O b4 you start out!



Ironically, when my boy turned 13 a month ago grass cutting got much easier for me...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2012)

worked this morning, took Bubbette to lunch, took all my deerstands back to the welder, spent 2 hours helping him, drove back all my finished deer stands, took a nap, and about to get moving on the crawfish soup. Okay, crawfish chowder i guess, since taters will be in it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 18, 2012)

Deer skeeti rules! Sanding pine wood floors, not so much!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> worked this morning, took Bubbette to lunch, took all my deerstands back to the welder, spent 2 hours helping him, drove back all my finished deer stands, took a nap, and about to get moving on the crawfish soup. Okay, crawfish chowder i guess, since taters will be in it.



I hear ya, but I don't care what ya call it   

Think I'll grab some leftover fried chicky and a jalapeno or 2 with some buttered bread and sweet tea


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya, but I don't care what ya call it
> 
> Think I'll grab some leftover fried chicky and a jalapeno or 2 with some buttered bread and sweet tea



Finished the roux a little while ago and just finished combining all the ingedients. Lawd! My house is smelling good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Finished the roux a little while ago and just finished combining all the ingedients. Lawd! My house is smelling good!



I can almost smell it 

Feelin better so, reckon I'll cut some more grass before dark.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Finished the roux a little while ago and just finished combining all the ingedients. Lawd! My house is smelling good!



Sounds lip smackin good..


----------



## Hankus (Jun 18, 2012)

Been long day
Shower real soon
Drink cold beer
prepare for tomorrow


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Been long day
> Shower real soon
> Drink cold beer
> prepare for tomorrow



You do know you are allowed to use bigger than three word sentences in here,,,,,,,,,,,,,,right?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You do know you are allowed to use bigger than three word sentences in here,,,,,,,,,,,,,,right?



Oh lawd!! 

Got a long day tomorrow. Rob's workin' in Brunswick. So it's just me and the babies. Wish we had a pool!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd!!
> 
> Got a long day tomorrow. Rob's workin' in Brunswick. So it's just me and the babies. Wish we had a pool!



We can start one....................OH!!! You mean the swimming type...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We can start one....................OH!!! You mean the swimming type...



tee hee. 

What kinda pool would we start? Know anything interesting happenin'?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 18, 2012)

Kkicked back with a beer an the fan blowin. Wearin nuthin but a grin. Do it get any better than that  Well I mean within reasonable capital output


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 18, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Kkicked back with a beer an the fan blowin. Wearin nuthin but a grin. Do it get any better than that  Well I mean within reasonable capital output



I bet it's quite a grin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Kkicked back with a beer an the fan blowin. Wearin nuthin but a grin. Do it get any better than that  Well I mean within reasonable capital output



I just let loose some capital output. Y'all might wanna open a winder..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just let loose some capital output. Y'all might wanna open a winder..



And let it in.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 18, 2012)

Been a long day. Man I hope I can sleep tonight.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2012)

I ate too much....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just let loose some capital output. Y'all might wanna open a winder..


----------



## Hankus (Jun 18, 2012)

Well has defrag taken place yet


----------



## Hankus (Jun 18, 2012)

That triplet typin is drivin me crazy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2012)

The Jag is in da house!!!   

Two thumbs up!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> The Jag is in da house!!!
> 
> Two thumbs up!!


Don't turn your back on him!!

Good to hear that everyone is home safe!!

Hope you are feeling better!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Don't turn your back on him!!
> 
> Good to hear that everyone is home safe!!
> 
> Hope you are feeling better!!



I'm gettin a crick in my neck 

Thanks Mitch, I am. That steroid shot and antibiotics have kicked in


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2012)

Gonna call it a night, hang out with the Jag for a few!!! 

See y'all later


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna call it a night, hang out with the Jag for a few!!!
> 
> See y'all later


Later Jeff!!........Tell Jag welcome home for me!!


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2012)

Home from work at last! It was a good day, everyone i worked with was real cool.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 18, 2012)

slip said:


> Home from work at last! It was a good day, everyone i worked with was real cool.


Good deal Slip!!

Time to close my eyes, and call it a day!!


----------



## kracker (Jun 18, 2012)

slip said:


> Home from work at last! It was a good day, everyone i worked with was real cool.


Glad you like it!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 19, 2012)

popo just rode thru the yard shinin the spotlite bed time 4 me


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just let loose some capital output. Y'all might wanna open a winder..




Well, I never heard it put that way.  Maybe that nuclear radiation ain't so bad compared to this output !!!   



Jeff C. said:


> The Jag is in da house!!!
> 
> Two thumbs up!!



Welcome home to JAG.  Did he bring back two suitcases full of money and two pretty young ladies this time ???  That boy has earned more money that Jimmy Carter has peanuts !!    


It is time for all of you fellow drivelers to wake up.  Now where is that good morning coffee?  Been watching the "white screen" for an hour it seems.  Now back to our regularly scheduled program.........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2012)

Mernin foot draggers. Time for java...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2012)

okay caffeine is ready


----------



## Hankus (Jun 19, 2012)

slip said:


> Home from work at last! It was a good day, everyone i worked with was real cool.







Seth carter said:


> popo just rode thru the yard shinin the spotlite bed time 4 me



Too late to hide after the cops show up ya rookie 







Mornin EE, MC, gobble


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> popo just rode thru the yard shinin the spotlite bed time 4 me





Hankus said:


> Too late to hide after the cops show up ya rookie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My thought was what did you do this time?  Did the dad call the popo and you just barely beat them home?


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 19, 2012)

Morning mens and wimmenz.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2012)

Later peeps, gots to go do a tad of werk then sneak up on some sushi...... I'll issue a SitRep post 1300.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 19, 2012)

mernin everyone...........y'all crank the music im here now!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 19, 2012)

Mornin ya'll


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll



Howboutit Mud!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> The Jag is in da house!!!
> 
> Two thumbs up!!






blood on the ground said:


> Howboutit Mud!



Just killin a mustard bisquit with sausage, then back to work.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 19, 2012)

Mornin' errbody! Gonna be another lazy day here. Rob's in Brunswick for the day, so ain't nothin' gonna be done but playin' with babies


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2012)

Come on 7pm !!!  Don't have to be back 'til Saturday !!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> The Jag is in da house!!!
> 
> Two thumbs up!!


 Give him a hug for me!


slip said:


> Home from work at last! It was a good day, everyone i worked with was real cool.





pstrahin said:


> Morning mens and wimmenz.


 I LOVE your avatar!!!!!!! Wish I had that on my place!


Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' errbody! Gonna be another lazy day here. Rob's in Brunswick for the day, so ain't nothin' gonna be done but playin' with babies


 play day, get the shaving cream out!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> play day, get the shaving cream out!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 19, 2012)

Anyone lookin' for a lifesized Yoda, carved outta GA wood? Thhis guy  made one and wants $800 for it 

http://macon.craigslist.org/art/3079713576.html


----------



## baldfish (Jun 19, 2012)

Morning short bus people


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 19, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Morning short bus people


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 19, 2012)

The sun came up way too early again.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Give him a hug for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wished I lived in a place just like that!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Anyone lookin' for a lifesized Yoda, carved outta GA wood? Thhis guy  made one and wants $800 for it
> 
> http://macon.craigslist.org/art/3079713576.html



Whaaaaaaaaaaat, you don't think it's worth it?


----------



## baldfish (Jun 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>



you gonna need three or four them drinks on day two with the kids by yourself


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 19, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaat, you don't think it's worth it?



Mebbe. I might be raidin' the savings account as I type 



baldfish said:


> you gonna need three or four them drinks on day two with the kids by yourself



Yeah I am


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I wished I lived in a place just like that!






I do !!!


----------



## kracker (Jun 19, 2012)

morning folks...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come on 7pm !!!  Don't have to be back 'til Saturday !!


hush yer mouf 


Keebs said:


> Give him a hug for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you to good to speak ta me?


Sugar Plum said:


> Anyone lookin' for a lifesized Yoda, carved outta GA wood? Thhis guy  made one and wants $800 for it
> 
> http://macon.craigslist.org/art/3079713576.html


AHH I got one just like it.


baldfish said:


> Morning short bus people


Daddy said I road one just cuz it was eazier ta turn around on our dirt road..


Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> The sun came up way too early again.


I am ready fer October


pstrahin said:


> I wished I lived in a place just like that!



X2


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you to good to speak ta me?


 no, just not quiet with it today, sowwy.........


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Morning short bus people


 that's mouth-breathing drivelers now, what? you didn't get the memo?!?!?


Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> The sun came up way too early again.


 I totally agree........... rammed my big toe with an old tractor tire yesterday trying to fix my duck a nest......... talk about throbbing allllll night long.......... man, it STILL hurts........ yes, Ima wuss, so shoot me!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> no, just not quiet with it today, sowwy.........



don't be quiet it is a twosday and we can have doubles all day.

morning keebs, blood, sugarissweet, quack, p, mud, and the rest of the wynderlikkers.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> don't be quiet it is a twosday and we can have doubles all day.
> 
> morning keebs, blood, sugarissweet, quack, p, mud, and the rest of the wynderlikkers.


then I'll take two days off, please!
ok, gotta go  and earn my pay...........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> then I'll take two days off, please!
> ok, gotta go  and earn my pay...........



I am going back at it too.  Just stopped for a quick cup of go juice.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 19, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> don't be quiet it is a twosday and we can have doubles all day.
> 
> morning keebs, blood, sugarissweet, quack, p, mud, and the rest of the wynderlikkers.



Mornin.. how is life up your way?


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2012)

Mornin yall.


----------



## baldfish (Jun 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mebbe. I might be raidin' the savings account as I type
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I am



Enjoy



Hooked On Quack said:


> I do !!!



What up Knucklehead



blood on the ground said:


> hush yer mouf
> 
> you to good to speak ta me?
> 
> ...



Wish I could have come up with that when I had to ride them



Keebs said:


> that's mouth-breathing drivelers now, what? you didn't get the memo?!?!?
> 
> I totally agree........... rammed my big toe with an old tractor tire yesterday trying to fix my duck a nest......... talk about throbbing allllll night long.......... man, it STILL hurts........ yes, Ima wuss, so shoot me!



Sorry 
Hug make it better


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hiya Baldfishbro !!! 


When you headed our way ??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2012)

slip said:


> Mornin yall.


 Hey workinboy!


baldfish said:


> Sorry
> Hug make it better


yes, please!


Hooked On Quack said:


> When you headed our way ??


----------



## baldfish (Jun 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Baldfishbro !!!
> 
> 
> When you headed our way ??



needs to be soon but i just closed on my house friday been moving now the unpacking. Im gonna need a good one after this



Keebs said:


> Hey workinboy!
> 
> yes, please!



Hug Hug hug
That help and feel better Sweeetie


----------



## baldfish (Jun 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Baldfishbro !!!
> 
> 
> When you headed our way ??



Hows my girlfriend Mrs Dawn doing


----------



## Hankus (Jun 19, 2012)

Grabbed me one of the 6 hour power shooters this mornin cause I was draggin, an  I tell ya ya ain sleepin after drinkin one, but ya might wanna keep some important paper close


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Hows my girlfriend Mrs Dawn doing




Mean as eva and twice as ugly . . .





Hankus said:


> Grabbed me one of the 6 hour power shooters this mornin cause I was draggin, an  I tell ya ya ain sleepin after drinkin one, but ya might wanna keep some important paper close






Those things make me SICK !!!!  I drank one trying to stay awake coming back from Arkansas, I was a nervous wreck and my heart was racing !!


----------



## baldfish (Jun 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mean as eva and twice as ugly . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Im gonna have to beat you for dissin on my Galfriend
Then Im gonna let loose the minion in my avater on ya


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Grabbed me one of the 6 hour power shooters this mornin cause I was draggin, an  I tell ya ya ain sleepin after drinkin one, but ya might wanna keep some important paper close



Good to know


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Hug Hug hug
> That help and feel better Sweeetie


 yeah, but I need to kiss dat bald head of yours to really feel better!


Hankus said:


> Grabbed me one of the 6 hour power shooters this mornin cause I was draggin, an  I tell ya ya ain sleepin after drinkin one, but ya might wanna keep some important paper close





Hooked On Quack said:


> Mean as eva and twice as ugly . . .


I'm gonna help baldfish set you straight 'bout Miz Dawn, now!


----------



## baldfish (Jun 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Grabbed me one of the 6 hour power shooters this mornin cause I was draggin, an  I tell ya ya ain sleepin after drinkin one, but ya might wanna keep some important paper close



Drink one then get drunk then you would be a superfaststupiddrunkenfoolforsixhours


----------



## baldfish (Jun 19, 2012)

slip said:


> Good to know




since i aint done it for while 

Glad you got a job fool
you help fund whats left of social security


----------



## kracker (Jun 19, 2012)

YeeHaw!! Drs. appt. in the big city today. I get to get out of the house!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Later Jeff!!........Tell Jag welcome home for me!!



Will do!! 



slip said:


> Home from work at last! It was a good day, everyone i worked with was real cool.



Cherish a good day at work!!!



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well, I never heard it put that way.  Maybe that nuclear radiation ain't so bad compared to this output !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Yep.....he came back loaded (bout $50.00) $5,000.00 to him 



Hankus said:


> Too late to hide after the cops show up ya rookie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can run, but you can't hide 



gobbleinwoods said:


> My thought was what did you do this time?  Did the dad call the popo and you just barely beat them home?



 



blood on the ground said:


> mernin everyone...........y'all crank the music im here now!



Moanin...how bout some Allman Bros?? 





mudracing101 said:


> Just killin a mustard bisquit with sausage, then back to work.



Mudrooooo!!!  



Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' errbody! Gonna be another lazy day here. Rob's in Brunswick for the day, so ain't nothin' gonna be done but playin' with babies



 Playin with babies!!! 



pstrahin said:


> Morning mens and wimmenz.



Mornin ps 



Keebs said:


> Give him a hug for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Done 



kracker said:


> morning folks...



Mornin kracker 



Keebs said:


> that's mouth-breathing drivelers now, what? you didn't get the memo?!?!?
> 
> I totally agree........... rammed my big toe with an old tractor tire yesterday trying to fix my duck a nest......... talk about throbbing allllll night long.......... man, it STILL hurts........ yes, Ima wuss, so shoot me!



Sorry 

 Jaguar had a similar incident last night. He went to get on the Total Gym and the locking pin wasn't in place properly on the incline bench. He laid down on it face down to do some pull-ups and it crashed to the ground, slamming his cheek into the incline bar  He fixed it holding cold beers up against it.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Grabbed me one of the 6 hour power shooters this mornin cause I was draggin, an  I tell ya ya ain sleepin after drinkin one, but ya might wanna keep some important paper close



They must put whatever was in the wing sauce I used last night in that energy stuff 

Threw the rest of the bottle away when I crawled outta bed this morning. A shame, too. It was quite tasty!


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 19, 2012)

kracker said:


> YeeHaw!! Drs. appt. in the big city today. I get to get out of the house!!!!!!


 
Same for me later, just with my dental hygenist this afternoon.  She's so cute I may have to eat an entire box of Oreo Cookies so she'll cancel all her later appointments


----------



## kracker (Jun 19, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> Same for me later, just with my dental hygenist this afternoon.  She's so cute I may have to eat an entire box of Oreo Cookies so she'll cancel all her later appointments


I don't know about any cuties at the docs office, but there were a couple of nurse techs at the hospital last week that went way beyond hawt. If I had felt better I'd have tried to stick a few of them in my pocket and brought them home with me


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2012)

baldfish said:


> since i aint done it for while
> 
> Glad you got a job fool
> you help fund whats left of social security



Whats up old man, havent seen ya around in a while ..... Not that im complaining.








Speaking of "important papers" ... Dad decided to experiment with some like mexican seafood stuff for dinner, before work .... oh lawd and nuff said.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey Keebs, that sleep aid stuff I was telling you about is called "Sleep Night" sold at da Wallyworld.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Keebs, that sleep aid stuff I was telling you about is called "Sleep Night" sold at da Wallyworld.



You still up???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You still up???





Hey bro, I'm on days !!!




They deleted the Banned thread . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Drink one then get drunk then you would be a superfaststupiddrunkenfoolforsixhours


 don't give him any MORE idea's!!!!!!!!!!


kracker said:


> YeeHaw!! Drs. appt. in the big city today. I get to get out of the house!!!!!!


Go by the DQ for a treat  - - - special orders by "MamahenKeebs"


Jeff C. said:


> Done
> 
> Jaguar had a similar incident last night. He went to get on the Total Gym and the locking pin wasn't in place properly on the incline bench. He laid down on it face down to do some pull-ups and it crashed to the ground, slamming his cheek into the incline bar  He fixed it holding cold beers up against it.



 poor Jared!!!!!!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Keebs, that sleep aid stuff I was telling you about is called "Sleep Night" sold at da Wallyworld.


 I'll have to check it out, thanks!
 why can't parts stores stock *everything* gotta wait until tomorrow for the caliper for the Dakota, so then it'll be the weekend 'for my baby gets back together!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin.. how is life up your way?



beginning to feel a lot like summer.  drier that a pfffffffft in south texas.  more to do than can get done so why start, right?   

how is it in the deeper South?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey bro, I'm on days !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 NNNnoooooooooooooooo!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey bro, I'm on days !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably only soft deleted it so they can read back.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 19, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> My thought was what did you do this time?  Did the dad call the popo and you just barely beat them home?



nope i had been in the house bout 5 minits b4 they came by


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> nope i had been in the house bout 5 minits b4 they came by


 you done changed girlfriends?


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 19, 2012)

Any of you Drivelers going to Jake Allen's shoot on the 30th?  I think my son and I are gonna go.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Any of you Drivelers going to Jake Allen's shoot on the 30th?  I think my son and I are gonna go.


nope, I won't make it,  but if you do,  MAKE SURE you meet TNGIRL and give her a hug for me, purty, purty, pwease!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> nope, I won't make it,  but if you do,  MAKE SURE you meet TNGIRL and give her a hug for me, purty, purty, pwease!!!!!!!!!!



I will.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I will.


 you won't regret meeting one of THE sweetest WOW's there is!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 19, 2012)

keebs said:


> You done changed girlfriends?



:d


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> :d


 just give me a yes or no, how 'bout it?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you won't regret meeting one of THE CRAZIEST WOW's there is!





That's mo betta . . .


----------



## Hankus (Jun 19, 2012)

Chicky somethin, cole slaw an AZ sweet tea


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey bro, I'm on days !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10-fo!!! 

I'll be darned 



Keebs said:


> don't give him any MORE idea's!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Go by the DQ for a treat  - - - special orders by "MamahenKeebs"
> 
> ...



Yeah...he went back to bed, said it hurts when he eats something. Must have caught him in the upper jawbone 



gobbleinwoods said:


> beginning to feel a lot like summer.  drier that a pfffffffft in south texas.  more to do than can get done so why start, right?
> 
> how is it in the deeper South?



Bettern a wet one 



Keebs said:


> you won't regret meeting one of THE sweetest WOW's there is!



Not too mention Purty, and VERY outspoken!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's mo betta . . .


 well, that too, but love me some Tomi!


Hankus said:


> Chicky somethin, cole slaw an AZ sweet tea


 I had my leftover plate of pan fried cheekun, steamed broccoli, mashed taters & gravy....... oh yeah, I need a nap!


Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...he went back to bed, said it hurts when he eats something. Must have caught him in the upper jawbone
> Not too mention Purty, and VERY outspoken!!


 aaawww poor feller!
 Yep on both 'counts, never, ever a dull moment with her neither!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you done changed girlfriends?






At least this one doesn't look like his sista . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 19, 2012)

whad i miss?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 19, 2012)

How many of you can resit clicking on the big red button? 

http://themetapicture.com/do-not-press-the-red-button/


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> How many of you can resit clicking on the big red button?
> 
> http://themetapicture.com/do-not-press-the-red-button/



I can........................not. I clicked it ova and ova and ova.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you won't regret meeting one of THE sweetest WOW's there is!



Hey PSTRAHIN- If you can, get hold of a little Tow Mater toy and take it to her for me. Tell her Sugar sent it


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 19, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I can........................not. I clicked it ova and ova and ova.



Did you get to the end? Took me for frikkin' ever!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> How many of you can resit clicking on the big red button?
> 
> http://themetapicture.com/do-not-press-the-red-button/



It said not to press it....I always do as I'm told!!!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Did you get to the end? Took me for frikkin' ever!



No my clicker wore out before I got to the end.  Do I need to go back and click some more?


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> How many of you can resit clicking on the big red button?
> 
> http://themetapicture.com/do-not-press-the-red-button/



Bout kilt my mouse but i found the end.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hey PSTRAHIN- If you can, get hold of a little Tow Mater toy and take it to her for me. Tell her Sugar sent it



The little tow truck from Cars?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2012)

Time to eat sumpin.....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> It said not to press it....I always do as I'm told!!!



Come give Sugar some sugar!! Rob won't be home til after supper time 



pstrahin said:


> No my clicker wore out before I got to the end.  Do I need to go back and click some more?



YES!!



slip said:


> Bout kilt my mouse but i found the end.



  



pstrahin said:


> The little tow truck from Cars?



Yep. That's the one 



Jeff C. said:


> Time to eat sumpin.....



Hurry back!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Come give Sugar some sugar!! Rob won't be home til after supper time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can handle that.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 19, 2012)

got my arm stuck behind my bed i feel smart


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> got my arm stuck behind my bed i feel smart



Quack.



Stop It.



Now.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 19, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> got my arm stuck behind my bed i feel smart



oh lawd.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> got my arm stuck behind my bed i feel smart





Try calling yoself and see how to get it out . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2012)

slip said:


> Quack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 19, 2012)

slip said:


> Quack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> At least this one doesn't look like his sista . . .





blood on the ground said:


> whad i miss?


 EVERYTHING, Where have you been? we've been looking EVERYWHERE for you!


Sugar Plum said:


> How many of you can resit clicking on the big red button?
> 
> http://themetapicture.com/do-not-press-the-red-button/


I couldn't!


Sugar Plum said:


> Did you get to the end? Took me for frikkin' ever!


 click faster.........


Jeff C. said:


> It said not to press it....I always do as I'm told!!!
















Seth carter said:


> got my arm stuck behind my bed i feel smart





slip said:


> Quack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 19, 2012)

Zoom Zoom...quick fly by.  Not feeling too good today but the days not over yet!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 19, 2012)

Be back in a bit.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Zoom Zoom...quick fly by.  Not feeling too good today but the days not over yet!


 I sowwy............


Sugar Plum said:


> Be back in a bit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Come give Sugar some sugar!! Rob won't be home til after supper time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes Madame....the red button wasn't so tough, but this...  




Seth carter said:


> got my arm stuck behind my bed i feel smart




What do you think the right is for ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> EVERYTHING, Where have you been? we've been looking EVERYWHERE for you!
> 
> I couldn't!
> 
> click faster.........



Tell me to do sumpin  



boneboy96 said:


> Zoom Zoom...quick fly by.  Not feeling too good today but the days not over yet!



Bob-oooo!!! Hope it gets better 



Sugar Plum said:


> Be back in a bit.



Hurry back!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes Madame....the red button wasn't so tough, but this...



I'll go unlock the door


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> EVERYTHING, Where have you been? we've been looking EVERYWHERE for you!
> 
> I couldn't!
> 
> click faster.........



i have been in the same place all day womenz


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 19, 2012)

son of a motherless goat


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'll go unlock the door



What kind of baby games we gonna play


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 19, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> son of a motherless goat



Quack, go get your son's arm un stuck.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> got my arm stuck behind my bed i feel smart





Seth carter said:


> son of a motherless goat





I done TOLD you to leave those paint chips alone !!! 










Mmmmmmm, Snickers ice cream bar !!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Seth carter (Jun 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> What kind of baby games we gonna play



were gonna play twista


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> son of a motherless goat



Lucky Day??


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> son of a motherless goat





Jeff C. said:


> Lucky Day??










Workin2Hunt said:


> Quack, go get your son's arm un stuck.





Nope ain't gonna do it, the boy didn't call me, send me a card, or nuttin on Diddy's Day.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nope ain't gonna do it, the boy didn't call me, send me a card, or nuttin on Diddy's Day.



i left somthing under your pillow


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2012)

Finalllly gettin some red maters


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2012)

Reckon I'll go cut some grass


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2012)

Just got this in an email, too good not to share!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 19, 2012)

#@^#@O*^$P*^#$%^&#$ 

This financial aid crap is KILLING me. I've made close to 10 phone calls today and haven't received a single bit of information that will help us to get anything figured out. I absolutely NEED to know how much assistance I'll be receiving, so we can decide whether I can do the program now, or if I'll have to wait until next spring. 

To make matters more stressful, I've been told it'll be at LEAST another 2-3 weeks before I'll have actual numbers to look at (on one of the loans anyway. The second loan won't give me numbers until late July. YIKES) I need to know now, so I can start arranging everything and make all the required purchases, appointments and so on. This sucks.

And, since I'm already in for the Fall semester, if I forfeit my spot in order to wait for the Spring- it uses up what could be my "second chance" should I fail a class. Sooooooo frustrating.

(if you're friends with me on FB, you'll see this rant there, too. I don't care )


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> #@^#@O*^$P*^#$%^&#$
> 
> This financial aid crap is KILLING me. I've made close to 10 phone calls today and haven't received a single bit of information that will help us to get anything figured out. I absolutely NEED to know how much assistance I'll be receiving, so we can decide whether I can do the program now, or if I'll have to wait until next spring.
> 
> ...



It is a pain in the butt.  I helped my 2 oldest sons thru it and sometimes the moron you get to talk to on the phone, just aint no help.  Keep after it, it will be worth it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 19, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> It is a pain in the butt.  I helped my 2 oldest sons thru it and sometimes the moron you get to talk to on the phone, just aint no help.  Keep after it, it will be worth it.



I think I've talked to every moron they have in the department. I know I need to just stick it through, since I've accepted for the Fall, but I need to know we can pay for it. Daycare, gas and everything else adds up. I'll have to pay for books, background checks, immunizations and so on out of pocket and wait until financial aid comes in. Not such a bad thing, as we can put it on credit until then, but I need to know HOW MUCH they're gonna help us. That's the important part. And it doesn't help when Rob asks me every frikkin' second of the day how we're going to do it. 

There are things I need to get NOW for the start of term in Aug. but Rob wants to wait until the numbers are in. I just can't get him to understand that we have to pay for some of it now, in order to make sure I have all the requirements done before school starts. I really, really can't wait any longer. I'm already a week behind schedule!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> #@^#@O*^$P*^#$%^&#$
> 
> This financial aid crap is KILLING me. I've made close to 10 phone calls today and haven't received a single bit of information that will help us to get anything figured out. I absolutely NEED to know how much assistance I'll be receiving, so we can decide whether I can do the program now, or if I'll have to wait until next spring.
> 
> ...



When the time comes, see if this helps you any.......... just heard about it myself..........

http://www.chegg.com/


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


 hey!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> hey!



hello


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I think I've talked to every moron they have in the department. I know I need to just stick it through, since I've accepted for the Fall, but I need to know we can pay for it. Daycare, gas and everything else adds up. I'll have to pay for books, background checks, immunizations and so on out of pocket and wait until financial aid comes in. Not such a bad thing, as we can put it on credit until then, but I need to know HOW MUCH they're gonna help us. That's the important part. And it doesn't help when Rob asks me every frikkin' second of the day how we're going to do it.
> 
> There are things I need to get NOW for the start of term in Aug. but Rob wants to wait until the numbers are in. I just can't get him to understand that we have to pay for some of it now, in order to make sure I have all the requirements done before school starts. I really, really can't wait any longer. I'm already a week behind schedule!



The number may not come in until mid to late July.  It is a gamble if you wait too long.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> hello


 taken on the extra work already?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> taken on the extra work already?



no, stayin busy in here for right now


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> When the time comes, see if this helps you any.......... just heard about it myself..........
> 
> http://www.chegg.com/



Thanks for the link. Unfortunately, it won't help. The school is set up to make money. They require you to buy the bundle of books from them, citing the need to have their school web programs that are included in the pack. It's a whole ton of computer stuff. You need special codes and so on. So, essentially, they ask you to bend over with a smile, and there's nothing you can do to get around it. I've found all the books separately on various sites (and about $200 LESS) but can't buy them anywhere else cause of the techie stuff.



pstrahin said:


> The number may not come in until mid to late July.  It is a gamble if you wait too long.



Exactly. Late July is what they quoted. I can't, and I mean REALLY can't wait until then. I imagine we're gonna have a hashing of words when he gets home from Brunswick tonight, but we need to get on the ball. I can't wait any longer.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> taken on the extra work already?



Watcha doin this weekend


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks for the link. Unfortunately, it won't help. The school is set up to make money. They require you to buy the bundle of books from them, siting the need to have their school web programs that are included in the pack. It's a whole ton of computer stuff. You need special codes and so on. So, essentially, they ask you to bend over with a smile, and there's nothing you can do to get around it. I've found all the books separately on various sites (and about $200 LESS) but can't buy them anywhere else cause of the techie stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Late July is what they quoted. I can't, and I mean REALLY can't wait until then. I imagine we're gonna have a hashing of words when he gets home from Brunswick tonight, but we need to get on the ball. I can't wait any longer.



I hope Rob understands, but if you are going for this, you gotta keep going.  Good luck...I hope the hashing of words ends with some good make up.......


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 19, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I hope Rob understands, but if you are going for this, you gotta keep going.  Good luck...I hope the hashing of words ends with some good make up.......



Thanks. He's just going to have to understand. Especially since I started this whole process per his request. I've enjoyed every minute of it and have been really excited about it, until this garbage....

And I sure hope it ends well, too


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> no, stayin busy in here for right now





Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks for the link. Unfortunately, it won't help. The school is set up to make money. They require you to buy the bundle of books from them, citing the need to have their school web programs that are included in the pack. It's a whole ton of computer stuff. You need special codes and so on. So, essentially, they ask you to bend over with a smile, and there's nothing you can do to get around it. I've found all the books separately on various sites (and about $200 LESS) but can't buy them anywhere else cause of the techie stuff.


 well snap!


mudracing101 said:


> Watcha doin this weekend


I'll get back with ya on that tomorrow.......... 


Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks. He's just going to have to understand. Especially since I started this whole process per his request. I've enjoyed every minute of it and have been really excited about it, until this garbage....
> 
> And I sure hope it ends well, too


 Good Luck with him!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2012)

Time for a nap. Too much sushi..


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Time for a nap. Too much sushi..


 Wasabi!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Wasabi!


The Wasabi was particularly potent today, but it almost killed me when I slathered a good chunk of it on a piece of the Chef's Special sushi that (unbenounced to me) had a good sized chunk of raw jalapeno hidden in it.


----------



## kracker (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey Keebs!!!!

Per your orders, went to DQ after my drs. appt.
The large banana split Blizzard was just what I needed!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## pstrahin (Jun 19, 2012)

kracker said:


> Hey Keebs!!!!
> 
> Per your orders, went to DQ after my drs. appt.
> The large banana split Blizzard was just what I needed!



What did he tell ya bout your surgery?  

And, did your daughters hand heal up ok?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2012)

Seth carter said:


>



tsk, tsk.  Was papaQuack right?   The popo will come visiting and might knock on the door this time.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 19, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> tsk, tsk.  Was papaQuack right?   The popo will come visiting and might knock on the door this time.


----------



## kracker (Jun 19, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> What did he tell ya bout your surgery?
> 
> And, did your daughters hand heal up ok?



Told me to keep my hoof elevated and try to get the swelling down.

My daughters hand is doing fine, she removed her own stitches the other day. Thanks for asking.

That being said, she called my parents last Tuesday, the day I had my last surgery, and the ATM had ate her card. They drive 5 hours to carry her some cash and get home about 2am.

Then Sat. afternoon she had a blowout down there in Tifton and a good Samaritan and his grandson changed her tire. So yesterday afternoon my parents make another trip to Tifton and buy her a set of tires at Walmart.

We don't know whats gonna happen next!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The Wasabi was particularly potent today, but it almost killed me when I slathered a good chunk of it on a piece of the Chef's Special sushi that (unbenounced to me) had a good sized chunk of raw jalapeno hidden in it.


 holymoly!


kracker said:


> Hey Keebs!!!!
> 
> Per your orders, went to DQ after my drs. appt.
> The large banana split Blizzard was just what I needed!


 good deal!

Ok, anyone seen mud?  I know he's hiding somewheres.............. oh well, I'm outta heah!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 19, 2012)

kracker said:


> Told me to keep my hoof elevated and try to get the swelling down.
> 
> My daughters hand is doing fine, she removed her own stitches the other day. Thanks for asking.
> 
> ...



Hope you heal and the swelling goes down.

Whatever happens next, lets hope it is minor.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 19, 2012)

Good evenin ya'll.  I gotta go finish mowin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2012)

Taken a cold drink break....Jag must be hurtin, don't want nothin to eat and don't want to cut grass. Hope he didn't chip or crack a bone 

Hang in there Sugar Plum, we went through similar problems with my daughter at one time


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2012)

kracker said:


> Told me to keep my hoof elevated and try to get the swelling down.
> 
> My daughters hand is doing fine, she removed her own stitches the other day. Thanks for asking.
> 
> ...



Hope things get better soon kracker!! 



pstrahin said:


> Good evenin ya'll.  I gotta go finish mowin.



You and me both, but I won't get finished today....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Taken a cold drink break....Jag must be hurtin, don't want nothin to eat and don't want to cut grass. Hope he didn't chip or crack a bone
> 
> Hang in there Sugar Plum, we went through similar problems with my daughter at one time





Tell Jag his Uncle Quackers hopes he feels better, and you too !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2012)

Ya'll wish me luck tomorrow, going in for my stress test.  Got "friends" making bets on whether, or not I die on the tread mill !!  And asking me to leave them certain rifles, shotguns, pistols, fishing gear etc . . .


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The Wasabi was particularly potent today, but it almost killed me when I slathered a good chunk of it on a piece of the Chef's Special sushi that (unbenounced to me) had a good sized chunk of raw jalapeno hidden in it.


 
I missed that photo op 

buy YEOWZZA that sushi was incredible!  

Correct on the wasabi/jalapeno combo... My sinuses have been all clear since lunch!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll wish me luck tomorrow, going in for my stress test.  Got "friends" making bets on whether, or not I die on the tread mill !!  And asking me to leave them certain rifles, shotguns, pistols, fishing gear etc . . .



You're doing a treadmill stress test? I didn't know there were still Dr's that did that. Do you have to wear a Fred Flintstone outfit as well?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> I missed that photo op
> 
> buy YEOWZZA that sushi was incredible!
> 
> Correct on the wasabi/jalapeno combo... My sinuses have been all clear since lunch!



The talent was commendable as well..


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll wish me luck tomorrow, going in for my stress test.  Got "friends" making bets on whether, or not I die on the tread mill !!  And asking me to leave them certain rifles, shotguns, pistols, fishing gear etc . . .



Them be friends? 

No matter... all the best with your tests.  I had mine 18 mos ago and I'm still kickin to tell about it


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The talent was commendable as well..


Indeed!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're doing a treadmill stress test? I didn't know there were still Dr's that did that. Do you have to wear a Fred Flintstone outfit as well?




I guess so Hugh, they told me to wear comfortable clothing and tennis shoes ???


Won't they be surprised when I show up in my nanner slang and cheekun mask !!! 





StriperAddict said:


> Them be friends?
> 
> No matter... all the best with your tests.  I had mine 18 mos ago and I'm still kickin to tell about it





I have sick and twisted friends, thanks for the luck !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tell Jag his Uncle Quackers hopes he feels better, and you too !!!



He said thanks Unca Quack....gave him some Tylenol and he seems to be fine 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll wish me luck tomorrow, going in for my stress test.  Got "friends" making bets on whether, or not I die on the tread mill !!  And asking me to leave them certain rifles, shotguns, pistols, fishing gear etc . . .




 I reckon I'll have to settle for Dawn  

Hope it goes well Brother!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2012)

Back to mowin


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Taken a cold drink break....Jag must be hurtin, don't want nothin to eat and don't want to cut grass. Hope he didn't chip or crack a bone
> 
> Hang in there Sugar Plum, we went through similar problems with my daughter at one time



Hope he feels better soon!

Than you 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll wish me luck tomorrow, going in for my stress test.  Got "friends" making bets on whether, or not I die on the tread mill !!  And asking me to leave them certain rifles, shotguns, pistols, fishing gear etc . . .



Good luck! If it doesn't work out well, I'll take a chunk o' cash for schoolin' fees 

Seriously, you're gonna be fine


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I have sick and twisted friends, thanks for the luck !!



So do I.  Me Wife is convinced they keeps me humble, strange and young


----------



## kracker (Jun 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I guess so Hugh, they told me to wear comfortable clothing and tennis shoes ???
> 
> 
> *Won't they be surprised when I show up in my nanner slang and cheekun mask !!! *
> ...



You ain't got a hair on your hind end if you don't!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2012)

kracker said:


> You ain't got a hair on your hind end if you don't!



he's gonna love getting an IV ain't he? 


Long day at da Big House. Glad to be home with the shoes off and trying to type with a woozer in my lap. Firehouse Sub for supper.
Got a case to do in the morning and then heading to stewart to take deer stands and check camera's.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 19, 2012)

Jimmy Johns Gargantuan with cukes!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Jimmy Johns Gargantuan with cukes!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll wish me luck tomorrow, going in for my stress test.  Got "friends" making bets on whether, or not I die on the tread mill !!  And asking me to leave them certain rifles, shotguns, pistols, fishing gear etc . . .



I hope it goes well Quack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Jimmy Johns Gargantuan with cukes!



Mmmmmm....Jimmy Johns!!! 

Sub sammiches, Bammer!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 19, 2012)

Mmmmm. P'sketti and garlic biskits


----------



## kracker (Jun 19, 2012)

P'sketti and garlic toast


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I guess so Hugh, they told me to wear comfortable clothing and tennis shoes ???
> 
> 
> Won't they be surprised when I show up in my nanner slang and cheekun mask !!!
> ...



They keep it cold in there, so they won't be THAT surprised...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mmmmmm....Jimmy Johns!!!
> 
> Sub sammiches, Bammer!!!



The only Jimmy Johns i know is a former running back for Bama that was kicked off the team for selling drugs on campus.
Soo.... you can see my confusion at the Boneboy order.


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2012)

Man ... went and ate some fried oysters and within about 15 minutes got to feeling RUFF ... Never had that happen before.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 19, 2012)

Fried bass fillay


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2012)

slip said:


> Man ... went and ate some fried oysters and within about 15 minutes got to feeling RUFF ... Never had that happen before.


ruh roh.....


Hankus said:


> Fried bass fillay



sounds good!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> ruh roh.....
> 
> 
> sounds good!



Throwed in some squash an it made fine eatin


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh lawd; I am stuffed.  Had dinner at Weber's Grill; meat loaf; mashed taters and baked beans; along with 5 double vodka's with a splash of cranberry juice. I'm a little full and maybe a little tingly


----------



## Hankus (Jun 19, 2012)

Why bother with the juice when theys cranberry flavored vodka


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Why bother with the juice when theys cranberry flavored vodka





There's a whole line of flavored vodka. I want to try the birfday cake kind!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 19, 2012)

I usually dont like vodka


----------



## Hankus (Jun 19, 2012)

Goin to bed
seed yall later
hope I sleep
Mornin come soon
hafta go werkin
Nighty nite Hankus


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I usually dont like vodka



Me either, but they have vodka infused whipped cream! I must try it.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 19, 2012)

G'nighty Hanky!


----------



## kracker (Jun 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I usually dont like vodka


Man, I love me some tater juice. 100 million Russians can't be wrong.

Give me some Tito's and a little bit of grapefruit juice and I'm a happy boy.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 20, 2012)

OK fellow drivelers, it is time to get those tails out of bed and rise and shine.

Get a cup of coffee, read the newspaper, eat some breakfast, get a shower, and now it is time to face the world.  I've got lot of physical work to be done today so maybe I need to take my vitamins too.

Hope all of you have a good day and pass it on.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2012)

kracker said:


> Man, I love me some tater juice. 100 million Russians can't be wrong.
> 
> Give me some Tito's and a little bit of grapefruit juice and I'm a happy boy.



They could be wrong 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK fellow drivelers, it is time to get those tails out of bed and rise and shine.
> 
> Get a cup of coffee, read the newspaper, eat some breakfast, get a shower, and now it is time to face the world.  I've got lot of physical work to be done today so maybe I need to take my vitamins too.
> 
> Hope all of you have a good day and pass it on.



Mornin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2012)

EE said coffee
Good Morning Hankus
Summer starts today
Must get going


----------



## kracker (Jun 20, 2012)

Morning folks..


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE said coffee
> Good Morning Hankus
> Summer starts today
> Must get going



I heard dat



kracker said:


> Morning folks..



Yep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2012)

just saw this


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 20, 2012)

Good morning ery buddy.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 20, 2012)

Mornin Dribblers..Got today and tomorrow then 3 day weekend.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I heard dat
> 
> 
> 
> Yep





gobbleinwoods said:


> just saw this





pstrahin said:


> Good morning ery buddy.





Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin Dribblers..Got today and tomorrow then 3 day weekend.


Happy Winnzdy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2012)

Mernin foggy friends. or is it froggy?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin foggy friends. or is it froggy?



Today I think foggy fits .... where's that pot of coffee?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Today I think foggy fits .... where's that pot of coffee?



Just finished brewing. I'm going to pour one up..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2012)

Mornin ya'll.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2012)

Mornin' MudBucket..


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 20, 2012)

Mornin' folks...have a good un


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2012)

Milledgeville


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Milledgeville


 payroll.............


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> payroll.............



Only 6 days to payday


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Only 6 days to payday


 I'll have direct deposit today.............
but its all gone as soon as it hits there!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'll have direct deposit today.............
> but its all gone as soon as it hits there!



Hay...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> payroll.............



Dont you ever give Mrs. Mud whatever was in that glass again. She wouldnt shut up all the way home


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hay...





mudracing101 said:


> Dont you ever give Mrs. Mud whatever was in that glass again. She wouldnt shut up all the way home








 and she didn't even finish it all!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 thanks for my t-shirt!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> payroll.............


Add me, Add me!!


Keebs said:


> I'll have direct deposit today.............
> but its all gone as soon as it hits there!



We be inda same boat


Mernin Keebs


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> and she didn't even finish it all!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank the lord she didnt,  and your  welcome


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey...happy hump day everybody!   Time to get to work and hump thru the day!   Y'all keep it civil and quiet today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 20, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey...happy hump day everybody!   Time to get to work and hump thru the day!   Y'all keep it civil and quiet today.



Yer late!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



What's shakin shugah?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Add me, Add me!!
> 
> 
> We be inda same boat
> ...


 be watchin the mailbox!
Mornin!


mudracing101 said:


> Thank the lord she didnt,  and your  welcome





boneboy96 said:


> Hey...happy hump day everybody!   Time to get to work and hump thru the day!   Y'all keep it civil and quiet today.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's shakin shugah?


same 'ol, same 'ol, work, work, work............ you?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2012)

Ya'll aint gonna believe this...........
I work pretty close to Downtown Athens on a very busy street. Well, a Doe and two Fawns just ran down the sidewalk.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll aint gonna believe this...........
> I work pretty close to Downtown Athens on a very busy street. Well, a Doe and two Fawns just ran down the sidewalk.


 pics or it nevah happened........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> same 'ol, same 'ol, work, work, work............ you?



Ummmm, yeah, sure, I'll go with that one too...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummmm, yeah, sure, I'll go with that one too...


 if you only knew............. let's just say the *atmosphere* in the office is 110% better, but 95% of the work load has fell on me......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> if you only knew............. let's just say the *atmosphere* in the office is 110% better, but 95% of the work load has fell on me......



Always be careful what you ask for..


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 20, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll aint gonna believe this...........
> I work pretty close to Downtown Athens on a very busy street. Well, a Doe and two Fawns just ran down the sidewalk.



I believe you.

Headed for Starbucks.........


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Always be careful what you ask for..


 How well I know, but what the boss said & what is happening, are two different things............... as usual............ but, as I have always said........ "I Love my job".......... there's just more of it now!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 20, 2012)

home made HOT wangs.....mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> I believe you.
> 
> Headed for Starbucks.........


 take your camera!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> home made HOT wangs.....mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> How well I know, but what the boss said & what is happening, are two different things............... as usual............ but, as I have always said........ "I Love my job".......... there's just more of it now!



Always get promises from employers in writing...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Always get promises from employers in writing...


 NOW you tell me!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> NOW you tell me!!!!!


You never asked!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> home made HOT wangs.....mmmmmmmmmmmmm


I love me some hot wangs


Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You never asked!!!


 you KNOW you hastoholdmyhand!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Where's mine    MUD


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey...happy hump day everybody!   Time to get to work and hump thru the day!   Y'all keep it civil and quiet today.



what is this civil and quiet you speak of?   

digging and spraying Johnson grass again today.   Some day off.   

Just came in to grab b'fast of venison sausage, egg and toast.  Back to humpin' before it gets blistering hot in the hay field.  

morning late comers.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where's mine    MUD










gobbleinwoods said:


> what is this civil and quiet you speak of?
> 
> digging and spraying Johnson grass again today.   Some day off.
> 
> ...


 it's gonna get hot, but for some reason them hay fields just hold the heat, don't they?
hydrate, hydrate, hydrate!<-------water


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> it's gonna get hot, but for some reason them hay fields just hold the heat, don't they?
> hydrate, hydrate, hydrate!<-------water



Yes they do.  BIL is baling today and I am working on the newly springed field.  Well this is some day off.    and yes keebsislookingoutforya I am drinking liquids  last cup of coffee right now but carrying water out with me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I love me some hot wangs



me to bro but theeez onez pack a punch and are subject ta have an afterburn as well


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where's mine    MUD



uhmmmm......., you can have mine, you like green


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Yes they do.  BIL is baling today and I am working on the newly springed field.  Well this is some day off.    and yes keebsislookingoutforya I am drinking liquids  last cup of coffee right now but carrying water out with me.





mudracing101 said:


> uhmmmm......., you can have mine, you like green


aaawwwwyou'retooosweet!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2012)

Moanin dribblers...before it get's too late!!! 

  Couldn't sleep for nothin last night, went fishin...er....ridin around on the lake last night 
No crappie bite, or.... maybe it was 

Anyway, just got a call from my family Doc that I just had an appt with on Monday for this cough, they had taken an x-ray to make sure I didn't have pneumonia. I didn't, but they said the x-ray showed an enlarged heart  So now they've got me an appt with my cardiologist for an Echocardiogram today @ 1:30. We'll see, I reckon!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin dribblers...before it get's too late!!!
> 
> Couldn't sleep for nothin last night, went fishin...er....ridin around on the lake last night
> No crappie bite, or.... maybe it was
> ...


Let us know how it goes, prayers sent for ya


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin dribblers...before it get's too late!!!
> 
> Couldn't sleep for nothin last night, went fishin...er....ridin around on the lake last night
> No crappie bite, or.... maybe it was
> ...




Mornin Jeff C.  Glad you don't have p new monia and sorry to hear about the big ole ticker.  Hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin dribblers...before it get's too late!!!
> 
> Couldn't sleep for nothin last night, went fishin...er....ridin around on the lake last night
> No crappie bite, or.... maybe it was
> ...



Dangit man, you just can't catch a break can you?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> aaawwwwyou'retooosweet!



aint he. 
izjuskiddinmud


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin dribblers...before it get's too late!!!
> 
> Couldn't sleep for nothin last night, went fishin...er....ridin around on the lake last night
> No crappie bite, or.... maybe it was
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> aint he.
> izjuskiddinmud



phwew! cause i sure did like that shirt


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Let us know how it goes, prayers sent for ya





pstrahin said:


> Mornin Jeff C.  Glad you don't have p new monia and sorry to hear about the big ole ticker.  Hope everything turns out ok.



Preciate it fellas.....ahhhh it's probably just some fluid around it. It was still there on the last Echo that I had. I already had an appt for another one in 2 weeks to check it again, but my Family Doc didn't want it to wait so he called Cardio and got me in today. Hope that's all it is....

Shoot, just stick a big ol turkey injector in it and drain it already


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Preciate it fellas.....ahhhh it's probably just some fluid around it. It was still there on the last Echo that I had. I already had an appt for another one in 2 weeks to check it again, but my Family Doc didn't want it to wait so he called Cardio and got me in today. Hope that's all it is....
> 
> Shoot, just stick a big ol turkey injector in it and drain it already



ouch,, was your ears burnin last night, Keebs and i were talking about that 12 yr . old good stuff


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit man, you just can't catch a break can you?



Heck no, and I was gettin ready to hook up to da boat and go drown some of these big minners, catfishin 



mrs. hornet22 said:


>



 Well Helllloooo there.....thump thump thump!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> ouch,, was your ears burnin last night, Keebs and i were talking about that 12 yr . old good stuff



Y'all need to get ya some  I know Ms Mud enjoyed it


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Anyway, just got a call from my family Doc that I just had an appt with on Monday for this cough, they had taken an x-ray to make sure I didn't have pneumonia. I didn't, but they said the x-ray showed an enlarged heart  So now they've got me an appt with my cardiologist for an Echocardiogram today @ 1:30. We'll see, I reckon!!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> aint he.
> izjuskiddinmud


 but he disappoint me last night........... he told a few tales and not ONCE, not EVEN once, did he go "really"!


mudracing101 said:


> phwew! cause i sure did like that shirt


 we can be almost twins one day!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Jeff C. said:


> Shoot, just stick a big ol turkey injector in it and drain it already





Jeff C. said:


> Y'all need to get ya some  I know Ms Mud enjoyed it


 I told them about seeing the bottle you told me to get & *BAM* flash-back! Mud didn't know "how much" the Mrs. liked it until last night!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2012)

Headed to Augusta . . .





Good luck Chief !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to Augusta . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 remember what I told ya!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




seriously, good luck, darlin'!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to Augusta . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good luck Quack, and oh, this isn't the three word thread..


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hang in there Jeffro.  And say Hi to Jman 4 me...hope he's feeling better!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> but he disappoint me last night........... he told a few tales and not ONCE, not EVEN once, did he go "really"!
> 
> we can be almost twins one day!
> 
> ...







Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to Augusta . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good Luck Quackster, You'll be fine!!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good luck Quack, and oh, this isn't the three word thread..








boneboy96 said:


> Hang in there Jeffro.  And say Hi to Jman 4 me...hope he's feeling better!



Thankya sir, will do. He seems to be improving


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to Augusta . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good luck Quack!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2012)

sesame cheekun & shkrimp flied rice!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 20, 2012)

Good luck Mill!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sesame cheekun & shkrimp flied rice!



PBJ&P sammiches...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 20, 2012)

evenin idjits, have i ever said i would rather be fishin?


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 20, 2012)

Tuna Salad Sammich and watermelon.


----------



## kracker (Jun 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin dribblers...before it get's too late!!!
> 
> Couldn't sleep for nothin last night, went fishin...er....ridin around on the lake last night
> No crappie bite, or.... maybe it was
> ...


Hey Jeff, I've got an enlarged heart myself. No fun.
We'll be praying for you.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> evenin idjits, have i ever said i would rather be fishin?


 don't think I've ever heard you mention it.......... strange.......


pstrahin said:


> Tuna Salad Sammich and watermelon.


 I love watermelon!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> evenin idjits, have i ever said i would rather be fishin?



Blood, we gonna half to get our boys together an go fishin one weekend.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 20, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Blood, we gonna half to get our boys together an go fishin one weekend.



I am all for it! Grantville is down around Newnan right?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> don't think I've ever heard you mention it.......... strange.......
> 
> I love watermelon!



So that is what you call me now........


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 20, 2012)

ever had a day u just wana go fishin


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 20, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> ever had a day u just wana go fishin


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I am all for it! Grantville is down around Newnan right?



I have a Grantville address but live closer to Newnan.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2012)

kracker said:


> Hey Jeff, I've got an enlarged heart myself. No fun.
> We'll be praying for you.



Thanks kracker!!! I always knew I had a BIG heart, just never thought it was enlarged   

Back atcha sir 

Headin out da door....will update


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 20, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I have a Grantville address but live closer to Newnan.



our hunting club has several miles of hooch property, how long would it take you to get to franklin?


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> our hunting club has several miles of hooch property, how long would it take you to get to franklin?



About 30 mintues.  Not a bad ride at all.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 20, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> About 30 mintues.  Not a bad ride at all.



Alright, let me get finished movin and we will plan a day to wet a hook.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Alright, let me get finished movin and we will plan a day to wet a hook.



Sounds good.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> So that is what you call me now........


 it'll be our little secret...........


Jeff C. said:


> _*I always knew I had a BIG heart*_, just never thought it was enlarged
> Headin out da door....will update


 I've known that forevah!



pstrahin said:


> About 30 mintues.  Not a bad ride at all.





blood on the ground said:


> Alright, let me get finished movin and we will plan a day to wet a hook.


 Mini-woodyite get together!
 Hey Mud, that what we had last night?!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> it'll be our little secret...........
> 
> I've known that forevah!
> 
> ...



 you lost me


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> About 30 mintues.  Not a bad ride at all.





blood on the ground said:


> Alright, let me get finished movin and we will plan a day to wet a hook.





pstrahin said:


> Sounds good.


^^^^^this^^^^^^^


mudracing101 said:


> you lost me


da boys are getting together to go fishin........... ergo "mini-get together"............ you & the Mrs. came by Dulieville, ergo, another "mini-get together"


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ^^^^^this^^^^^^^
> 
> da boys are getting together to go fishin........... ergo "mini-get together"............ you & the Mrs. came by Dulieville, ergo, another "mini-get together"



you jus dug me a hole you do realiz that right


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ^^^^^this^^^^^^^
> 
> da boys are getting together to go fishin........... ergo "mini-get together"............ you & the Mrs. came by Dulieville, ergo, another "mini-get together"



Yeah , but we didnt go fishin


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah , but we didnt go fishin



I like fishin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> I like fishin



I want to go fishin


----------



## slip (Jun 20, 2012)

Posting with a phone at Work aint easy with fat fangers.

Just a quick fly by...yall be good.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you jus dug me a hole you do realiz that right


 whaaaa....................


mudracing101 said:


> Yeah , but we didnt go fishin


but we talked about fishing and looked at pictures of fish.........


Hornet22 said:


> I like fishin


me too!


mudracing101 said:


> I want to go fishin


 meee tooooooo!


slip said:


> Posting with a phone at Work aint easy with fat fangers.
> 
> Just a quick fly by...yall be good.


 Git off the phone & back to work!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> whaaaa....................
> 
> but we talked about fishing and looked at pictures of fish.........



We did, i forgot


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> We did, i forgot


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> We did, i forgot



Really.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Really.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Really.





Keebs said:


>



Ya'll two are gonna get it.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll two are gonna get it.




























_*really?*_


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll two are gonna get it.



whaaaaaaaa









really?


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> _*really?*_





mrs. hornet22 said:


> whaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> really?




What chaw gonna get


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 20, 2012)

I just got some bad news.  I found out that an old friend of mine that I used to play in a band with died of pancreatic cancer.  He was only 55 years old.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I just got some bad news.  I found out that an old friend of mine that I used to play in a band with died of pancreatic cancer.  He was only 55 years old.


 so sorry................


----------



## kracker (Jun 20, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I just got some bad news.  I found out that an old friend of mine that I used to play in a band with died of pancreatic cancer.  He was only 55 years old.


Sorry to hear that, I HATE cancer.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 20, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I just got some bad news.  I found out that an old friend of mine that I used to play in a band with died of pancreatic cancer.  He was only 55 years old.



Sorry to hear that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I just got some bad news.  I found out that an old friend of mine that I used to play in a band with died of pancreatic cancer.  He was only 55 years old.



Sorry to hear it!!

On a good note, everything seems to be OK here, heart wise.

Cardiologist said BP/heart rate was all good, probably just fluid still around heart that can't be distinguished as such with an X-ray. Appears as an enlarged heart on X-ray, that's what I thought.

Anyway, he said to just keep regularly scheduled appt for ECHO in 2 weeks, that's what I thought again!!!

Doggone DR's......if they'd just ask me, I'd tell them


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry to hear it!!
> 
> On a good note, everything seems to be OK here, heart wise.
> 
> ...


 good to hear, Chief!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry to hear it!!
> 
> On a good note, everything seems to be OK here, heart wise.
> 
> ...



That is great news Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> I like fishin







Keebs said:


> good to hear, Chief!



 Yes'm, Thankya Darlin!!!

He told me to just go about business as normal, so....Hellloooo therrrre


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes'm, Thankya Darlin!!!
> 
> He told me to just go about business as normal, so....Hellloooo therrrre


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2012)

I wonder how many people will get banned when they dump the "things that make you cringe" thread?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wonder how many people will get banned when they dump the "things that make you cringe" thread?


 I can't believe it's still going................


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wonder how many people will get banned when they dump the "things that make you cringe" thread?



I packed my toys and stayed out of that train wreck looking for a place to happen.


----------



## kracker (Jun 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry to hear it!!
> 
> On a good note, everything seems to be OK here, heart wise.
> 
> ...



Good news Jeff!!!

Every time they do an ECHO on my heart, I have to tell them to look for the black lump hidden behind my swollen and scarred liver...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I packed my toys and stayed out of that train wreck looking for a place to happen.



What kind toys?

OH....wrong thread!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2012)

kracker said:


> Good news Jeff!!!
> 
> Every time they do an ECHO on my heart, I have to tell them to look for the black lump hidden behind my swollen and scarred liver...



Dang it mann!! 

Thanks Kracker


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I just got some bad news.  I found out that an old friend of mine that I used to play in a band with died of pancreatic cancer.  He was only 55 years old.


Sorry bub


Jeff C. said:


> Sorry to hear it!!
> 
> On a good note, everything seems to be OK here, heart wise.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Jeffro


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wonder how many people will get banned when they dump the "things that make you cringe" thread?


Let me go see


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wonder how many people will get banned when they dump the "things that make you cringe" thread?





mudracing101 said:


> Sorry bub
> 
> Yeah, Jeffro
> Let me go see



Where did it go, i didnt even get to read it. oh well, 



Keebs you ready , its hot and i'm thirsty


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 20, 2012)

Anybody heard from Quack about his stress test?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Where did it go, i didnt even get to read it. oh well,
> 
> 
> 
> Keebs you ready , its hot and i'm thirsty


 look to your right............. 


pstrahin said:


> Anybody heard from Quack about his stress test?


last text he was in a teeny tiny waiting room wiff a lady that liked to talk too much...............


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> look to your right.............
> 
> last text he was in a teeny tiny waiting room wiff a lady that liked to talk too much...............



 That will make his heart race!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> That will make his heart race!



He ought to show her some of his twista moves


----------



## kracker (Jun 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> He ought to show her some of his twista moves


I woulda paid large coin if he had brought out the cheekun mask.


----------



## slip (Jun 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> whaaaa....................
> 
> but we talked about fishing and looked at pictures of fish.........
> 
> ...


Coming from the lady who posts only while at work

It was lunch break, and since yesterdays bad oysters are still with me ... there was no lunch to be had.


Jeff C. said:


> Sorry to hear it!!
> 
> On a good note, everything seems to be OK here, heart wise.
> 
> ...



Great news Jeff
echocardiogram right? its always cool when they do those, you get to see and hear your heart working.





How yall is today?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2012)

Well first shift over an second shift begin. If it was any better theyd be 2 of ne


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2012)

at least when i'm on call, something usually happens at night. When i'm off call, i work all day and night. this sux....


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> at least when i'm on call, something usually happens at night. When i'm off call, i work all day and night. this sux....



Hey, look at the bright side...at least ur working!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey, look at the bright side...at least ur working!



I don't know. 99 weeks of unemployment followed by welfare, medicaid, and social security, might leave a lot more time for hunting and fishing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2012)

slip said:


> Coming from the lady who posts only while at work
> 
> It was lunch break, and since yesterdays bad oysters are still with me ... there was no lunch to be had.
> 
> ...



Yessir, not necessarily in my case though......but when you put it that way  

Doin good, job going well??  





Hankus said:


> Well first shift over an second shift begin. If it was any better theyd be 2 of ne



I thought you liked drankin   



rhbama3 said:


> I don't know. 99 weeks of unemployment followed by welfare, medicaid, and social security, might leave a lot more time for hunting and fishing.



Back at work?  Somebody's gotta pay for the debt....


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, not necessarily in my case though......but when you put it that way
> 
> Doin good, job going well??
> 
> ...



Headed to beer sto now. Jus got back from a church supper. Lookin like I may be pickin in the garden after dark.......or.....prolly tomarow


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 20, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I just got some bad news.  I found out that an old friend of mine that I used to play in a band with died of pancreatic cancer.  He was only 55 years old.



So sorry to hear. Hugs sent your way.



Jeff C. said:


> On a good note, everything seems to be OK here, heart wise.
> 
> Cardiologist said BP/heart rate was all good, probably just fluid still around heart that can't be distinguished as such with an X-ray. Appears as an enlarged heart on X-ray, that's what I thought.
> 
> ...



GREAT news!! 



Rob and I discussed everything last night. I have until early Aug to figure out if I can attend this Fall or if I need to wait til the Spring. In the meantime, I'm ordering everything I'll need. It will all carry over (minus the background check and drugscreen) in case I have to wait.

I just placed a substantial order with Amazon


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> So sorry to hear. Hugs sent your way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome Sucker Punch  Imma get a Mississippi Mud to drink fer ya in celebration


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Awesome Sucker Punch  Imma get a Mississippi Mud to drink fer ya in celebration



Thanks  Sounds like it'd be a good drink! My sister in law makes a wicked awesome Mississippi mud cake, now I want some 

I'm glad he finally gave in. And aside from the background check, I can hold on to everything else without having to pay new fees or anything. 

The only thing that would keep me from going this fall is childcare and gas. If I can't work that part out, then I'll wait til Spring and use part of our tax refund.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Headed to beer sto now. Jus got back from a church supper. Lookin like I may be pickin in the garden after dark.......or.....prolly tomarow



Church supper?....mmmmm, haven't had one of dem in a long time. Gotta mater or 2, and some squash myself 



Sugar Plum said:


> So sorry to hear. Hugs sent your way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Shuga!!!  

Sounds like you got it figgered out, glad to hear y'all worked it out   





Hankus said:


> Awesome Sucker Punch  Imma get a Mississippi Mud to drink fer ya in celebration



Make that two, I'm on antibiotics


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Make that two, I'm on antibiotics



Its a 32oz so I'll split it tween you an Sugar. An since hers eas first Sugar's is on top


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2012)

Gonna be a late nighter, got the coffee brewing..


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gonna be a late nighter, got the coffee brewing..



Wassup


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Its a 32oz so I'll split it tween you an Sugar. An since hers eas first Sugar's is on top





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gonna be a late nighter, got the coffee brewing..



Drankus, that will keep you under the 16 oz rule.   

Spannzard, what gives?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Its a 32oz so I'll split it tween you an Sugar. An since hers eas first Sugar's is on top



Better-n-nuttin 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gonna be a late nighter, got the coffee brewing..



Ruh-roh!!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gonna be a late nighter, got the coffee brewing..



???



Hankus said:


> Wassup



What he said ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Drankus, that will keep you under the 16 oz rule.
> 
> Spannzard, what gives?



How goes it Gobbler??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Wassup





gobbleinwoods said:


> Drankus, that will keep you under the 16 oz rule.
> 
> Spannzard, what gives?





Jeff C. said:


> Better-n-nuttin
> 
> 
> 
> Ruh-roh!!!



Just gotta hit a deadline before I go on appointments tomorrow..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> How goes it Gobbler??



Still on the green side so can't complain.   You doing fine?  


MC, work work work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> ???
> 
> 
> 
> What he said ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Well looky here....IQ level just went up


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Drankus, that will keep you under the 16 oz rule.
> 
> Spannzard, what gives?



What rule you talkin bout 



Jeff C. said:


> Well looky here....IQ level just went up



A bunch  HEY MIZ TAG


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just gotta hit a deadline before I go on appointments tomorrow..



Ahhh....thanks for reminding me, still haven't done my taxes  



gobbleinwoods said:


> Still on the green side so can't complain.   You doing fine?
> 
> 
> MC, work work work.



Yessir, thanks!!!  Thought about you last night...we passed a huge freshly cut hayfield on our way to the lake, the aroma was so strong it just about took our breath.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> What rule you talkin bout
> 
> 
> 
> A bunch  HEY MIZ TAG



Politics of NYC but it is not worth explaining.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> What rule you talkin bout
> 
> 
> 
> A bunch  HEY MIZ TAG



That's what I'm talkin bout....actually have to think bout my responses to her


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2012)

Well Sugar's half was smooth, sweet, tasty an wonderful.  Now if beer imitates life this C half will be old, rough, an only half work.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahhh....thanks for reminding me, still haven't done my taxes
> .


Doooood !!!!!

Ahight, divin in, BBL red eyed and grumpier than ever...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 20, 2012)

Dang! I found a few spots I musta missed when I applied bug spray this morning...itchier than all get out. I hate redbugs!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Politics of NYC but it is not worth explaining.



If you brang politics over here an no peace pipe we'll make boneboy toss ya out


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2012)

Good Lord....I'd better go eat my late supper


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well Sugar's half was smooth, sweet, tasty an wonderful.  Now if beer imitates life this C half will be old, rough, an only half work.



 

 


Anyone ever heard of a turkey call maker named Lonnie Sneed?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Dang! I found a few spots I musta missed when I applied bug spray this morning...itchier than all get out. I hate redbugs!





Just had to go there didn't you? 

And I've got work to do!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Dang! I found a few spots I musta missed when I applied bug spray this morning...itchier than all get out. I hate redbugs!



NURSE WE NEED A NURSE





wait thats yer job


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just had to go there didn't you?
> 
> And I've got work to do!!



Oh lawd! I should have mentioned it's on the back of my knees 



Hankus said:


> NURSE WE NEED A NURSE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Crap!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> If you brang politics over here an no peace pipe we'll make boneboy toss ya out









  not a pipe but the same effect.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd! I should have mentioned it's on the back of my knees
> 
> 
> 
> Crap!



the back of the knee is one of those zones 









that you often miss with the bug spray.


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I just placed a substantial order with Amazon



http://www.amazon.com/California-Co...qid=1340242188&sr=8-12&keywords=nurse+costume

Please!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd! I should have mentioned it's on the back of my knees
> 
> 
> 
> Crap!



Yer gonna kneed help........kneed.......



gobbleinwoods said:


> not a pipe but the same effect.



Well you can stay  Now about pint beers an yankees. Whatcha talkin bout


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 20, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> the back of the knee is one of those zones
> that you often miss with the bug spray.







NOYDB said:


> http://www.amazon.com/California-Co...qid=1340242188&sr=8-12&keywords=nurse+costume
> 
> Please!



 



Hankus said:


> Yer gonna kneed help........kneed.......


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> http://www.amazon.com/California-Co...qid=1340242188&sr=8-12&keywords=nurse+costume
> 
> Please!



Why change selection so qwik


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Why change selection so qwik



You noticed too?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Well looky here....IQ level just went up



Hey sweetie ... you and Jag feelin' better?  



Hankus said:


> What rule you talkin bout
> 
> 
> 
> A bunch  HEY MIZ TAG







Jeff C. said:


> That's what I'm talkin bout....actually have to think bout my responses to her



I like to keep ya'll on your toes .... especially after Hankus has had a few.  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just gotta hit a deadline before I go on appointments tomorrow..



So THAT's what has you outta sorts!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2012)

Wonder if a Hawain sling is like a nanner sling


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You noticed too?



Yess'm 



Tag-a-long said:


> Hey sweetie ... you and Jag feelin' better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well when I'm on em I fall so far though


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Wonder if a Hawain sling is like a nanner sling



They DO grow bananas in Hawaii.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> They DO grow bananas in Hawaii.



Well with that knowlege in hand go to the saltwater an help that feller 





I really should be chained to the campfire subforums


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Why change selection so qwik



Forum censor didn't like title. Even tho it was ok on Amazon. Actually the change was for the good, it was intended as a compliment, not a rude comment.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well Sugar's half was smooth, sweet, tasty an wonderful.  Now if beer imitates life this C half will be old, rough, an only half work.



 Hide-n-watch 



Sugar Plum said:


> Anyone ever heard of a turkey call maker named Lonnie Sneed?



Wut you laughin @ 



Tag-a-long said:


> Hey sweetie ... you and Jag feelin' better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes'm....we're eatin again


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hide-n-watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Suprisingly well balanced. Sugar was awesome an you were there.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well with that knowlege in hand go to the saltwater an help that feller
> 
> 
> I really should be chained to the campfire subforums



Good Lawd there is a lot of potential in that thread!    I'm with you ... I'd better stick to the campfire before I get a black mark on my permanent record.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Good Lawd there is a lot of potential in that thread!    I'm with you ... I'd better stick to the campfire before I get a black mark on my permanent record.



I thought tater was gonna help me


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 20, 2012)

Geez this place is frustrating ... No wonder I never come in here anymore.  I can check Facebook and read two other forums while I'm waiting on the page to load (or half load!).  With my short attention span I'm likely to wander off and forget to come back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Suprisingly well balanced. Sugar was awesome an you were there.



You hallucinatin again?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well with that knowlege in hand go to the saltwater an help that feller
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tag-a-long said:


> Good Lawd there is a lot of potential in that thread!    I'm with you ... I'd better stick to the campfire before I get a black mark on my permanent record.



Reckon I'll go have a look see


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Geez this place is frustrating ... No wonder I never come in here anymore.  I can check Facebook and read two other forums while I'm waiting on the page to load (or half load!).  With my short attention span I'm likely to wander off and forget to come back.



I know  I been slippin off to several smaller forums rather than wait when it gets too slow to take anymore.



Jeff C. said:


> You hallucinatin again?



Well it is a fine brew of a black an tan


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll go have a look see


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll go have a look see





Jeff C. said:


>



Lead us not into temptation for all my friends will call me with directions soon


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2012)

Reckon I'll go watch some tv...Good night y'all!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2012)

Passin through, excuse me, pardon me, scuse me, , , , ,


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 20, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Forum censor didn't like title. Even tho it was ok on Amazon. Actually the change was for the good, it was intended as a compliment, not a rude comment.



Mhhmm. No worries. Censor got me earlier for soemthing innocent, too. 



Jeff C. said:


> Wut you laughin @



Uh....nuthin'! 



Tag-a-long said:


> Good Lawd there is a lot of potential in that thread!    I'm with you ... I'd better stick to the campfire before I get a black mark on my permanent record.



That's why I don't wander into those threads


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2012)

Niters C


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Passin through, excuse me, pardon me, scuse me, , , , ,



Whasup ya old grump??


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mhhmm. No worries. Censor got me earlier for soemthing innocent, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I looked an.......thats the scrubs Rob2 is expectin


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I looked an.......thats the scrubs Rob2 is expectin





He's already demanded an outfit like that 

I was lookin' at the 'mater sammich thread and something someone said confuses the crud outta me.....why the heck would you PEEL a 'mater??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 20, 2012)

Gonna call it a night. See y'alls tomorrow!


----------



## kracker (Jun 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> He's already demanded an outfit like that
> 
> I was lookin' at the 'mater sammich thread and something someone said confuses the crud outta me.....why the heck would you PEEL a 'mater??



We peel our maters. I don't really know why.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gonna call it a night. See y'alls tomorrow!


Later SP!!........Gonna have to do the same here!! Finding it hard to keep my eyes open!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2012)

Lookin like yall goter from here


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup ya old grump??



work, werk, wurk.

Page one done, page two underway..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2012)

Dangit, I'm done and errybuddy is gone!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 21, 2012)

HAPPY THIRSTY THURSDAY to all of you fellow drivelers.

Get up and get your feet on the floor and get ready to have a wonderful time today while you soak up all of this "cool" sunshine.

Gobblin, send some coffee this way soon so that I can get the sleep monsters out of my eyes.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2012)

EE, a special cup of coffee this morning







And refills also


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2012)

Mornin fellers


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 21, 2012)

*sigh*   why can't babies sleep in?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2012)

Mernin droolers. The back of my eyeballs feels like 60 grit sandpaper...

I hate late-nighters..


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 21, 2012)

Good morning everybody.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin droolers. The back of my eyeballs feels like 60 grit sandpaper...
> 
> I hate late-nighters..



Me too. Rex had a bad night. He woke up around 1:30 and I fed him- then I woke up around 3:30 and realized I was still sitting up in bed, holding him. No wonder my back hurts so much....



pstrahin said:


> Good morning everybody.



Hi


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Me too. Rex had a bad night. He woke up around 1:30 and I fed him- then I woke up around 3:30 and realized I was still sitting up in bed, holding him. No wonder my back hurts so much....
> 
> 
> 
> Hi



Hi SP.  How old is Rex?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 21, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Hi SP.  How old is Rex?



He's goin' on 11 months. And he's way too spoiled.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin droolers. The back of my eyeballs feels like 60 grit sandpaper...



How Ironic...






Mornin Dribblers


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> He's goin' on 11 months. And he's way too spoiled.





Spoiled or just loved a whole lot?


----------



## kracker (Jun 21, 2012)

Morning everybody....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 21, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Spoiled or just loved a whole lot?



Oh, he's loved a ton, but he's definitely spoiled, too 



kracker said:


> Morning everybody....



Howdy!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> How Ironic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looky here,,,,,,,,,Elmer Fudd decided to show up!!! 

Anybody heard from Quack yet?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2012)

Mornin ya'll, Friday eve.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anybody heard from Quack yet?



Not yet. You reckon he pulled out the cheekun mask in a last ditch to get out of the test and they locked him up? 



mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll, Friday eve.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Not yet. You reckon he pulled out the cheekun mask in a last ditch to get out of the test and they locked him up?



I'm just hopin they weren't too rough on him and ended up gettin him a room while he was there..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Not yet. You reckon he pulled out the cheekun mask in a last ditch to get out of the test and they locked him up?



Or he and the nurse tech got into a twista game and no one was there to untangle them.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 21, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY THIRSTY THURSDAY to all of you fellow drivelers.
> 
> Get up and get your feet on the floor and get ready to have a wonderful time today while you soak up all of this "cool" sunshine.
> 
> Gobblin, send some coffee this way soon so that I can get the sleep monsters out of my eyes.





gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, a special cup of coffee this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hankus said:


> Mornin fellers





Sugar Plum said:


> *sigh*   why can't babies sleep in?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin droolers. The back of my eyeballs feels like 60 grit sandpaper...
> 
> I hate late-nighters..





pstrahin said:


> Good morning everybody.





Workin2Hunt said:


> How Ironic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kracker said:


> Morning everybody....





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looky here,,,,,,,,,Elmer Fudd decided to show up!!!
> 
> Anybody heard from Quack yet?





mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll, Friday eve.





Sugar Plum said:


> Not yet. You reckon he pulled out the cheekun mask in a last ditch to get out of the test and they locked him up?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm just hopin they weren't too rough on him and ended up gettin him a room while he was there..





gobbleinwoods said:


> Or he and the nurse tech got into a twista game and no one was there to untangle them.



All I'm gonna say is Good Morning!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh, and y'all can have all of the coffee today, I had enough yesterday. It's plain ol' mater juice for me this morning.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh, and y'all can have all of the coffee today, I had enough yesterday. It's plain ol' mater juice for me this morning.



I have to go light on the coffee this morning, I have to go get a DOT physical.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I have to go light on the coffee this morning, I have to go get a DOT physical.



DOT physicals are the most absurd ridiculous goat rodeos I've ever had to do. Another prime example of over regulation by the part of the Government costing employers time and money that otherwise doesn't need to be spent.

OK, enough of that, carry on.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 21, 2012)

Whats all the hubbub bub?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 21, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I have to go light on the coffee this morning, I have to go get a DOT physical.



Ugh, that reminds me....I have to have my physical and immunizations on Monday...at 8 am. Oh joy.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> DOT physicals are the most absurd ridiculous goat rodeos I've ever had to do. Another prime example of over regulation by the part of the Government costing employers time and money that otherwise doesn't need to be spent.
> 
> OK, enough of that, carry on.



I could not agree more.  A total waste!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ugh, that reminds me....I have to have my physical and immunizations on Monday...at 8 am. Oh joy.



Sorry I reminded you.

I hope it goes well.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 21, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Whats all the hubbub bub?



Ahh you know dude, it's a dog eat dog world and I'm wearin milkbone underwear!


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 21, 2012)

Mornin droolers...leaving for Florida in a week, so today I am buckling down and getting some of this paperwork off my desk. I hope y'all have a ROCKIN' day


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> DOT physicals are the most absurd ridiculous goat rodeos I've ever had to do. Another prime example of over regulation by the part of the Government costing employers time and money that otherwise doesn't need to be spent.
> 
> OK, enough of that, carry on.



I couldn't agree more.



pstrahin said:


> Ahh you know dude, it's a dog eat dog world and I'm wearin milkbone underwear!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2012)

slip said:


> Coming from the lady who posts only while at work
> How yall is today?


 but not from my phone........... I *am* a computer operator, I'm "supposed" to be on the computer!


Sugar Plum said:


> I just placed a substantial order with Amazon


 Good Deal!!

Howdy folks!................ carry on...............


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 21, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Ahh you know dude, it's a dog eat dog world and I'm wearin milkbone underwear!


 I didnt know they made that kind! I always end up buying the bacon flavor



GrlsHnt2 said:


> Mornin droolers...leaving for Florida in a week, so today I am buckling down and getting some of this paperwork off my desk. I hope y'all have a ROCKIN' day
> Mernin





Keebs said:


> but not from my phone........... I *am* a computer operator, I'm "supposed" to be on the computer!
> 
> Good Deal!!
> 
> Howdy folks!................ carry on...............



yer web cams not workin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I have to go light on the coffee this morning, I have to go get a DOT physical.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> DOT physicals are the most absurd ridiculous goat rodeos I've ever had to do. Another prime example of over regulation by the part of the Government costing employers time and money that otherwise doesn't need to be spent.
> 
> OK, enough of that, carry on.



Poppy seed muffin anyone?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 21, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Poppy seed muffin anyone?



eggs with onions and tamaters oh and halepenoz at 4:30 this mernin sir but thanks anyway!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> yer web cams not workin


 uuhh, yeah, 'bout that, boss weren't to happy with your last transmission & told me to block you, nothing personal.......... 


blood on the ground said:


> eggs with onions and tamaters oh and halepenoz _*at 4:30 this mernin*_ sir but thanks anyway!


ain't no way, 5 was the earliest I got up when driving a bus and then I near 'bout went to bed with the chickens!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> uuhh, yeah, 'bout that, boss weren't to happy with your last transmission & told me to block you, nothing personal..........
> but i sent money
> 
> ain't no way, 5 was the earliest I got up when driving a bus and then I near 'bout went to bed with the chickens!



9 pm is the latest and


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2012)

The werk truck radio quit..........awesome


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 21, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Poppy seed muffin anyone?



Sure.  I'll get the nurse to fill the cup for me.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2012)

Hankus said:


> The werk truck radio quit..........awesome


here ya go............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2012)

Werd?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Werd?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 21, 2012)

what will kill/get rid of scorpions in the house? I bought a new house and that sucker is eat up with scorpions


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Werd?



THUNDERBIRD


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


>





Hankus said:


> THUNDERBIRD



These antibiotics suck, but I reckon it's better than the alternative (cough).

No werd on Unca Quack???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> what will kill/get rid of scorpions in the house? I bought a new house and that sucker is eat up with scorpions


 not sure, but I know those things give me the hibby-jibbies!


Jeff C. said:


> These antibiotics suck, but I reckon it's better than the alternative (cough).
> 
> No werd on Unca Quack???


 nope, he's fixin to be bombarded with phone calls though if he don't check in soon!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have been MIA here lately. Lot's of work and training. Hope yall idjuts are doing well. 

I aint even thinking bout reading back to catch up.


----------



## kracker (Jun 21, 2012)

Hankus said:


> THUNDERBIRD


And the price was forty twice....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I have been MIA here lately. Lot's of work and training. Hope yall idjuts are doing well.
> 
> I aint even thinking bout reading back to catch up.



That's the beauty of drivel....free flowing 

What up stranger??


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 21, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Ahh you know dude, it's a dog eat dog world and I'm wearin milkbone underwear!



Hey do ya mind if I borrow that for a sig line?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2012)

kracker said:


> And the price was forty twice....



Eleven Hundred Springs


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 21, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey do ya mind if I borrow that for a sig line?



No sir, help your self.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank ya!


----------



## kracker (Jun 21, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Eleven Hundred Springs


They covered it along with Jason Boland and the Stragglers, but Thunderbird belongs to Mr. Billy Joe Shaver.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> That's the beauty of drivel....free flowing
> 
> What up stranger??



Nuttin much Jeffro. Just tryin to keep those jail birds in line.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2012)

kracker said:


> They covered it along with Jason Boland and the Stragglers, but Thunderbird belongs to Mr. Billy Joe Shaver.



How have I never heard Shaver's version


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Nuttin much Jeffro. Just tryin to keep those jail birds in line.



I bet they are fully cooperative too  



Hankus said:


> How have I never heard Shaver's version



Drank quite a few bottles of it


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I bet they are fully cooperative too
> 
> 
> 
> Drank quite a few bottles of it



No Tbird but the occasional Mad Dawg


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2012)

Will you do this, Can you do that, How we gonna do that, Will you turn that off, Hey can you call so and so and ask them about that, What time are we gonna do that, How are we gonna cook that, Did you get my text,????????????????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Will you do this, Can you do that, How we gonna do that, Will you turn that off, Hey can you call so and so and ask them about that, What time are we gonna do that, How are we gonna cook that, Did you get my text,????????????????


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,king


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2012)

Im hungary , whats for lunch


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2012)

I guess, leftover hamburgers and hot dogs from last night.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2012)

thankyouformyjob, thankyouformyjob, thankyouformyjob


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Sounds good to me.



Really?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Really?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>







mudracing101 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,king







Keebs said:


> thankyouformyjob, thankyouformyjob, thankyouformyjob



Mine too!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2012)

Nuttin to the stress test, whupped dat treadmill's hiney !!!

Just got off the phone with the Doc, everythang looks good !!! 



Whoooooooooooooooot!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nuttin to the stress test, whupped dat treadmill's hiney !!!
> 
> Just got off the phone with the Doc, everythang looks good !!!
> 
> ...



GREAT NEWS!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nuttin to the stress test, whupped dat treadmill's hiney !!!
> 
> Just got off the phone with the Doc, everythang looks good !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nuttin to the stress test, whupped dat treadmill's hiney !!!
> 
> Just got off the phone with the Doc, everythang looks good !!!
> 
> ...





boneboy96 said:


>



pass him a cold one!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nuttin to the stress test, whupped dat treadmill's hiney !!!
> 
> Just got off the phone with the Doc, everythang looks good !!!
> 
> ...



Well dang Quack, I have been waiting all morning to hear that good news.  Ms. Dawn surely must be keeping you on the straight and narrow.  Some good news for sure, my friend.

Shucks now I can go have me a big old plate of some good vittles because I am hungry as a bear that has been on a diet for 3 months.


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nuttin to the stress test, whupped dat treadmill's hiney !!!
> 
> Just got off the phone with the Doc, everythang looks good !!!
> 
> ...




Well dang, i had first dibs on your AR, too ...






 Glad everything is good Quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks ya'll, to be honest I was skeered to death, 'cause you know dang well they're gonna find something wrong wif ya !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks ya'll, to be honest I was skeered to death, 'cause you know dang well they're gonna find something wrong wif ya !!



They just aint examined your head yet.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nuttin to the stress test, whupped dat treadmill's hiney !!!
> 
> Just got off the phone with the Doc, everythang looks good !!!
> 
> Whoooooooooooooooot!!!!


   


mrs. hornet22 said:


> They just aint examined your head yet.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They just aint examined your head yet.





Ain't nuttin they can do with that hun !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nuttin to the stress test, whupped dat treadmill's hiney !!!
> 
> Just got off the phone with the Doc, everythang looks good !!!
> 
> ...



They shoulda known they was messin wit da TWISTA CHAMP!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They just aint examined your head yet.





They don't know where to start on a case such as Quack....never seen nuttin like it, no manuals to refer too either.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2012)

.....probably just leave him in the little room and leave for the day. Somebody else can "have at it" on this'un, les go!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 21, 2012)

bad day


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> bad day


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> bad day


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>



spider in my shoe this mornin no fish today


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Bad day 



Seth carter said:


> spider in my shoe this mornin no fish today



That's not a bad day young whippersnapper!! Trust me


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2012)

They FINALLY got the right power steering pump for my Jeep !!!  Gonna pick it up, ride thru town and cruise for chics !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Bad day









Hooked On Quack said:


> They FINALLY got the right power steering pump for my Jeep !!!  Gonna pick it up, ride thru town and cruise for chics !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2012)

Vrooom, vrooom . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2012)

scorpions ?   I used a product that kills spiders in the basement last week.  I will actually read the bottle and see if it does scorpions.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> thankyouformyjob, thankyouformyjob, thankyouformyjob



Has the shine worn off?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 21, 2012)

Remind me how much I hate going to the dentist's office!   2 crowns today...gumline is sore and swollen.  Guess I'll be gargling with warm salt water for the next day or so.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Has the shine worn off?


 yes.............. send more full jars of the other kind now, pwease................. 


boneboy96 said:


> Remind me how much I hate going to the dentist's office!   2 crowns today...gumline is sore and swollen.  Guess I'll be gargling with warm salt water for the next day or so.


ouch..........gargle,gargle,gargle.........


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 21, 2012)

What's going on my friends?  Just a quick drop by to say heeeey!!!  

I'm about to get out of here and do some floating!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 21, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> What's going on my friends?  Just a quick drop by to say heeeey!!!
> 
> I'm about to get out of here and do some floating!



Got ur floaties?


----------



## kracker (Jun 21, 2012)

Hankus said:


> How have I never heard Shaver's version


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi-dee-ho hoopdies...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2012)

miguel cervantes said:


> hi-dee-ho hoopdies...


 hi.............. got a nice big cave/hole I can jump in?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> hi.............. got a nice big cave/hole I can jump in?



What fer?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What fer?


 to hide.......... why else ya crawl in a hole?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> to hide.......... why else ya crawl in a hole?



to look for treasure?


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> hi.............. got a nice big cave/hole I can jump in?



Hiya Keebs, you havin a bad day?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> to look for treasure?


 go away!


pstrahin said:


> Hiya Keebs, you havin a bad day?


 how could you tell?  I thought I was hiding it so well!
gawdalmightytheclockisSTUCK!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> go away!
> 
> how could you tell?  I thought I was hiding it so well!
> gawdalmightytheclockisSTUCK!



Shoot this one right quick, I'll be back wiff sum moor!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> how could you tell?  I thought I was hiding it so well!
> gawdalmightytheclockisSTUCK!



I know that feeling well. That clock stops moving at about 4:00am for me.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Shoot this one right quick, I'll be back wiff sum moor!


 how'd you get in the house & get my glass?!?!


Sterlo58 said:


> I know that feeling well. That clock stops moving at about 4:00am for me.


My hats off to any of ya'll that pull the night shifts, I just don't think I could hack it!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> how'd you get in the house & get my glass?!?!
> 
> My hats off to any of ya'll that pull the night shifts, I just don't think I could hack it!



You might want to check the lock on the bedroom window.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> You might want to check the lock on the bedroom window.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2012)

the clock finally moved!!!!!!!!! Get Ready Mud!!!!!!!!
Bye Ya'll!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> the clock finally moved!!!!!!!!! Get Ready Mud!!!!!!!!
> Bye Ya'll!



By, Buy, Bye....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2012)

Do believe it is time to quench that Thirstday thursday against dr.'s orders.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Do believe it is time to quench that Thirstday thursday against dr.'s orders.





Threw a backstrap on the grill....ain't got no Bacon


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey Drivelers!! If you're friends on Facebook with our very loved BBQBOSS and the Mrs. - then go say congrats! They're EXPECTING BABY NUMBER 3!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hey Drivelers!! If you're friends on Facebook with our very loved BBQBOSS and the Mrs. - then go say congrats! They're EXPECTING BABY NUMBER 3!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hey Drivelers!! If you're friends on Facebook with our very loved BBQBOSS and the Mrs. - then go say congrats! They're EXPECTING BABY NUMBER 3!!!!







Oh Lawwwwwwwd, it's mine . . . 




Annnnnnnd, it's gonna be a girl !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Westbound and down loaded up and truckin'!
Ah we gonna do what they say can't be done..
We got a trailer full, o stands that need hangin'...
I'm west bound just watch ol bammer go.........
 Just kidding. They worked me to  death today. Tomorrow is kinda busy too. Taco casserole for supper and gonna crash early.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Lawwwwwwwd, it's mine . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All bright eyed and bushy tailed after that stress test eh??





rhbama3 said:


> Westbound and down loaded up and truckin'!
> Ah we gonna do what they say can't be done..
> We got a trailer full, o stands that need hangin'...
> I'm west bound just watch ol bammer go.........
> Just kidding. They worked me to  death today. Tomorrow is kinda busy too. Taco casserole for supper and gonna crash early.



Had me there for a second bammer.  

Just finished a plate full of backstrap, creamed corn, butternut squash, greenbeans, sliced raw onion, sliced maters, jalapeno, and biskit. Dessert was biskit with mater and onion, sippin on a cup of decaf


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 21, 2012)

Burgers cooked in leftover bacon grease and homesliced french fries for supper, here! Lawd I'm stuffed!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Burgers cooked in leftover bacon grease and homesliced french fries for supper, here! Lawd I'm stuffed!



I'm hawngry too!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I'm hawngry too!



browning the hamburger meat right now. Come on and it'll be ready by the time you get here.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> browning the hamburger meat right now. Come on and it'll be ready by the time you get here.



I'm on the way.  Hope ya don't get called in before I get there.


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2012)

Went to test the electric fence since some how the deer got into the corn ... tester slid out of my hand and i went to catch it and got the metal end .... Yep it still works really really good.



Sup yall


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Burgers cooked in leftover bacon grease and homesliced french fries for supper, here! Lawd I'm stuffed!



Do you really get any flavor from the bacon grease? It just seems like the grease from the burger would ooze out and you'd be cooking in deep oil.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2012)

slip said:


> Went to test the electric fence since some how the deer got into the corn ... tester slid out of my hand and i went to catch it and got the metal end .... Yep it still works really really good.
> 
> 
> 
> Sup yall



You DO realize how high a deer can jump, right?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 21, 2012)

hmmmm


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You DO realize how high a deer can jump, right?



Oh yeah ... its a 7 foot fence but most of the time they just pull the top wire down and then i know i've got to do the peanut butter trick .... Guess i need to do the peanut butter trick...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> hmmmm



What did you do THIS time?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> What did you do THIS time?



ntn


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Do you really get any flavor from the bacon grease? It just seems like the grease from the burger would ooze out and you'd be cooking in deep oil.



It does make for a greasier burger, for sure. I usually blot them on newspaper or paper towels before serving, but it totally adds flavor! 

Rob2 usually grills them, so you can tell when I've pan fried 'em. But this time, HE was the one to ask me what I did different cause he thought they tasted better.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> What did you do THIS time?



Sup Bama ? 



Sugar Plum said:


> It does make for a greasier burger, for sure. I usually blot them on newspaper or paper towels before serving, but it totally adds flavor!
> 
> Rob2 usually grills them, so you can tell when I've pan fried 'em. But this time, HE was the one to ask me what I did different cause he thought they tasted better.



Hey miss plum....bacon grease makes everything better.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> It does make for a greasier burger, for sure. I usually blot them on newspaper or paper towels before serving, but it totally adds flavor!
> 
> Rob2 usually grills them, so you can tell when I've pan fried 'em. But this time, HE was the one to ask me what I did different cause he thought they tasted better.





Sterlo58 said:


> Sup Bama ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey miss plum....bacon grease makes everything better.



x2 on the bacon grease! 
 Just frustrated that i never got to go to my pig farm this week. Plan to go tomorrow and at least drop off all the stands and check camera's. Big Tim( kybowhunter) and Fishbait are coming saturday to put up stands and then hopefully blow a pigs head off.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just frustrated that i never got to go to my pig farm this week. Plan to go tomorrow and at least drop off all the stands and check camera's. Big Tim( kybowhunter) and Fishbait are coming saturday to put up stands and then hopefully blow a pigs head off.


...........Bama is going hunting!!

We need the rain!!

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6998028&postcount=881


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2012)

15 or so.....y di the keys kep movim


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 21, 2012)

hmm


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 21, 2012)

Hankus said:


> 15 or so.....y di the keys kep movim


Thy r not movim...........Tht is jst your hed bbing, and weving!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Will you do this, Can you do that, How we gonna do that, Will you turn that off, Hey can you call so and so and ask them about that, What time are we gonna do that, How are we gonna cook that, Did you get my text,????????????????



Qwit tawkin to da wifey 



mudracing101 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,king





mudracing101 said:


> Im hungary , whats for lunch





mudracing101 said:


> I guess, leftover hamburgers and hot dogs from last night.





mudracing101 said:


> Sounds good to me.



Hankus 



Seth carter said:


> bad day





Seth carter said:


> spider in my shoe this mornin no fish today





Jeff C. said:


> Bad day
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a bad day young whippersnapper!! Trust me





Seth carter said:


> hmmmm





Seth carter said:


> hmm




Like my ol buddy C insinuated........an actual adult bad day would kill ya faster'n yer papi's stress tester


----------



## Hankus (Jun 21, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Thy r not movim...........Tht is jst your hed bbing, and weving!!



Thanks RUTT 
 Imma go fore I happen


Mad, drunkish, tired an vulgar wil getcah leg jewerly roun here


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 21, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey miss plum....bacon grease makes everything better.



YEAH it does 

How ya doin' Neil? 



Hankus said:


> 15 or so.....y di the keys kep movim



Uhhhh....they just want to see how well you can type


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 21, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Thanks RUTT
> Imma go fore I happen
> 
> 
> Mad, drunkish, tired an vulgar wil getcah leg jewerly roun here



Nighty Night! We accept drunken texts.....just sayin'


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 21, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Thanks RUTT
> Imma go fore I happen
> 
> 
> Mad, drunkish, tired an vulgar wil getcah leg jewerly roun here


..........Wldnt wnt ti si ya wid tha legg jewlty!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 22, 2012)

TGIF !!!

Yep, the week has flown by and now the weekend is approaching.  Bring on the coffee and let's all get our rears in gear and go out to face the world today with a smile on our face and a 6-pack in the cooler.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2012)

Pojnts sssshd geau awy wid gud beehavur.

Don't look now but the calendar says Friday.







Going to be a repeat of yesterday weather wise so get those outside projects done early if you can.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2012)

Made it by that much


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Uhhhh....they just want to see how well you can type





RUTTNBUCK said:


> ..........Wldnt wnt ti si ya wid tha legg jewlty!!



Yall should be shamed fer pickin at a poor defenseless Hanky


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2012)

Why they pickin on you Hanky?

Mornin all.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why they pickin on you Hanky?
> 
> Mornin all.



Hey Sparky, you're good wid plants ... go check my 'what it it?' thread and see if you can help me out!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 22, 2012)

Mornin ery buddy.  In case you missed Eagle Eye 444's post,

*TGIF!*


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey Sparky, you're good wid plants ... go check my 'what it it?' thread and see if you can help me out!



Don't have a clue on that one. The fruit is clusted like some sort of cherry.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 22, 2012)

Good morning Kids, its Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 22, 2012)

rollin...ROLLIN ....rollin....ROLLIN....ROLLIN ON THA RIVA....


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't have a clue on that one. The fruit is clusted like some sort of cherry.



Well dang ... I'm disappointed I figured you'd come closer than anyone else around here to knowing what it was.  It was in the yard at a farmhouse so I don't think it grew wild there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Well dang ... I'm disappointed I figured you'd come closer than anyone else around here to knowing what it was.  It was in the yard at a farmhouse so I don't think it grew wild there.



I'm bettin Mr. Vernon Holt will know best. 
Trust me, I compared it to olives, cherries, small plums, etc, etc, etc. 

The leaves are what is throwing me off on all of them.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why they pickin on you Hanky?
> 
> Mornin all.



Because I'm a easy target


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Made it by that much


 my phone don't blink when I haz voicemail...........

Howdy ya'll, gotta hit the ground running, got it by myself & tons to get done for the tournaments!  Come ON 5:00!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> my phone don't blink when I haz voicemail...........
> 
> Howdy ya'll, gotta hit the ground running, got it by myself & tons to get done for the tournaments!  Come ON 5:00!!!!!!!!



If I was bettin I'd say you was drink dialed


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> If I was bettin I'd say you was drink dialed


 after reading your posts, I'm sure of it!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 22, 2012)

*O*



Hankus said:


> Yall should be shamed fer pickin at a poor defenseless Hanky



Awww....we ain't pickin'...you ask us a question, so we answered! 



Hankus said:


> Because I'm a easy target



Naw, it's cause we like ta make ya smile. Yeah, that's it 

Mornin' y'all. Gonna be  a long day here. Was playin' with the babies and felt something land on my arm. Looked down in time to see a flea jump off. A DANG FLEA! What the crap??

Sucks.


----------



## kracker (Jun 22, 2012)

Morning folks....

Hankus did you find the video I posted for you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2012)

slip said:


> Went to test the electric fence since some how the deer got into the corn ... tester slid out of my hand and i went to catch it and got the metal end .... Yep it still works really really good.
> 
> 
> 
> Sup yall



Shocking news there slip!!! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> ...........Bama is going hunting!!
> 
> We need the rain!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6998028&postcount=881




  Go Bama, Go Bama, Go bama!!! 



Hankus said:


> 15 or so.....y di the keys kep movim



Phone died last night talkin to brother, may need new battery 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Thy r not movim...........Tht is jst your hed bbing, and weving!!



Quit makin it EZ for him, Hankus can cipher that, no matter the condition  



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> TGIF !!!
> 
> Yep, the week has flown by and now the weekend is approaching.  Bring on the coffee and let's all get our rears in gear and go out to face the world today with a smile on our face and a 6-pack in the cooler.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Pojnts sssshd geau awy wid gud beehavur.
> 
> Don't look now but the calendar says Friday.
> 
> ...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why they pickin on you Hanky?
> 
> Mornin all.





pstrahin said:


> Mornin ery buddy.  In case you missed Eagle Eye 444's post,
> 
> *TGIF!*





mudracing101 said:


> Good morning Kids, its Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





blood on the ground said:


> rollin...ROLLIN ....rollin....ROLLIN....ROLLIN ON THA RIVA....





Keebs said:


> my phone don't blink when I haz voicemail...........
> 
> Howdy ya'll, gotta hit the ground running, got it by myself & tons to get done for the tournaments!  Come ON 5:00!!!!!!!!





Sugar Plum said:


> Awww....we ain't pickin'...you ask us a question, so we answered!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kracker said:


> Morning folks....
> 
> Hankus did you find the video I posted for you?




Mornin ALL....hope I got everybody!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 22, 2012)

Dang; where everybody be?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Dang; where everybody be?



Hidin-n-watchin!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Dang; where everybody be?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2012)

quick, someone throw me a life preserver!!!!!!!!!!!
 but the boss was nice enough to share his pizza wiff me......... now back to work..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> quick, someone throw me a life preserver!!!!!!!!!!!
> but the boss was nice enough to share his pizza wiff me......... now back to work..........



Will floaties do???  

<------ham sammich!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 22, 2012)

whats up wigglerz


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> whats up wigglerz



Jus wigglin...


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 22, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> whats up wigglerz





Jeff C. said:


> Jus wigglin...



I wish I could wiggle on outta here and get the weekend started early.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 22, 2012)

Leftover roast pork on bread wiff mayo and spicy mustard.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I wish I could wiggle on outta here and get the weekend started early.



Shoot...go for it!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Will floaties do???
> 
> <------ham sammich!!


as long as you're the one handin them to me...........


blood on the ground said:


> whats up wigglerz


 I am finding that I hate PDF forms!


pstrahin said:


> I wish I could wiggle on outta here and get the weekend started early.


 MMMMEEEEEEEETOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


Sugar Plum said:


> Leftover roast pork on bread wiff mayo and spicy mustard.


 that sounds good!
Hey, did you say you rooted some fig cuttings?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Leftover roast pork on bread wiff mayo and spicy mustard.



Mmmmm....

That backstrap I cooked yesterday turned out very good, even without bacon wrap. I dry rubbed it,slathered it in thick butter and cooked for about an hr indirect on grill with some smoking wood.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> as long as you're the one handin them to me...........
> 
> I am finding that I hate PDF forms!
> 
> ...



Handin 'em....I was jus gonna jump in and you come hold on


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mmmmm....
> 
> That backstrap I cooked yesterday turned out very good, even without bacon wrap. I dry rubbed it,slathered it in thick butter and cooked for about an hr indirect on grill with some smoking wood.


~~~drool~~~


Jeff C. said:


> Handin 'em....I was jus gonna jump in and you come hold on


 ok, that'll work, come'on!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Shocking news there slip!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X2   TGIF!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Shoot...go for it!!



 I can't.  Secretary is off til Tuesday and so I gotta mind the fort.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey, did you say you rooted some fig cuttings?



Yep! Got about 9 of them that took root. And there are 5 low hanging limbs on the tree that I anchored down with red bricks that are taking root as well. 

Ya want a couple?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I can't.  Secretary is off til Tuesday and so I gotta mind the fort.



That's a shame....if she'd a been there you wouldn't have had anything to do


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> That's a shame....if she'd a been there you wouldn't have had anything to do



You got that right.  And I have been havin to brew my own coffee to boot. !


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> You got that right.  And I have been havin to brew my own coffee in a boot. !



Try it in a coffee pot. It'll taste better...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yep! Got about 9 of them that took root. And there are 5 low hanging limbs on the tree that I anchored down with red bricks that are taking root as well.
> 
> Ya want a couple?


Naaahhh, I need to find a better place to plant the little one I got going and granma has bookoodles of them coming up at her place I can get, but thanks............. lemme know how your preserves turn out this year though!


pstrahin said:


> You got that right.  And I have been havin to brew my own coffee to boot. !


 oh boo-hoo............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2012)

Laaawd it's HOT out that door !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 22, 2012)

What the.......
 Just the mere fact that i'm going to drop off stands and MAYBE hunt got the rain forecast changed from 20 to 80%? 
 I wondered where all these clouds came from. Still hot out there but i'm going anyway in an hour or so. Time for a sammich and a power nap.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Laaawd it's HOT out that door !!!



I heard dat...fixin to go play in da sprinkler


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Laaawd it's HOT out that door !!!



Looking for things to do inside this afternoon.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I heard dat...fixin to go play in da sprinkler



Pics?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 22, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> whats up wigglerz





Jeff C. said:


> Jus wigglin...





pstrahin said:


> I wish I could wiggle on outta here and get the weekend started early.



Wiggle, Wiggle, wiggle ,   Wiggle  yeah





Jeff C. said:


> Handin 'em....I was jus gonna jump in and you come hold on


Good come back, Smooooothe, i'ma going to write that one down.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Laaawd it's HOT out that door !!!


good to hear everything looked ok on your test, i was beginning to think you  had done fell off that threadmill


rhbama3 said:


> What the.......
> Just the mere fact that i'm going to drop off stands and MAYBE hunt got the rain forecast changed from 20 to 80%?
> I wondered where all these clouds came from. Still hot out there but i'm going anyway in an hour or so. Time for a sammich and a power nap.


 Good deal, sure could use some rain


gobbleinwoods said:


> Looking for things to do inside this afternoon.



Yep, it just aint fun drankin inside as it is outside though.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Wiggle, Wiggle, wiggle ,   Wiggle  yeah
> Good come back, Smooooothe, i'ma going to write that one down.
> good to hear everything looked ok on your test, i was beginning to think you  had done fell off that threadmill
> Good deal, sure could use some rain
> Yep, it just aint fun drankin inside as it is outside though.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 22, 2012)

Salad, fried chicken  nuggets, mashed taters, baked sketti, brocalli with cheese, collard greens and an ice cream for desert. I'm sweepy. oh, i forgot, fried fish filets too


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2012)

Thinking about driving my Jeep to a sandbar in the river and do a lil drankin and fishin . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Hellooo..........


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 22, 2012)

How come stuff always breaks down on Friday afternoon?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thinking about driving my Jeep to a sandbar in the river and do a lil drankin and fishin . . .



I want to go


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thinking about driving my Jeep to a sandbar in the river and do a lil drankin and fishin . . .





mudracing101 said:


> I want to go



Me too


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I want to go






Loadup !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Salad, fried chicken  nuggets, mashed taters, baked sketti, brocalli with cheese, collard greens and an ice cream for desert. I'm sweepy. oh, i forgot, fried fish filets too


 Golden Corral again, huh?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Thinking about driving my Jeep to a sandbar in the river and do a lil drankin and fishin . . .


 Shotgun!!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Hellooo..........





pstrahin said:


> How come stuff always breaks down on Friday afternoon?


 Murphy's Law.......... *duh* 


mudracing101 said:


> I want to go





hdm03 said:


> Me too


 you old enough to go with this bunch?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Loadup !!!



I'm in too. 

Keebs, you gonna share shotgun


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you old enough to go with this bunch?



Heck; I think I might be older than this bunch?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm in too.
> 
> Keebs, you gonna share shotgun


since you're coming, we'll guard da cooler!


hdm03 said:


> Heck; I think I might be older than this bunch?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2012)

here we are now
entertain us


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Da Possum (Jun 22, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> here we are now
> entertain us



What's up little Quack?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> What's up little Quack?



boreeeddddddddd


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I want to go





hdm03 said:


> Me too




Sorry doods, but da wimmenz come first . . .





Keebs said:


> Golden Corral again, huh?
> 
> Shotgun!!!!!!
> 
> ...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm in too.
> 
> Keebs, you gonna share shotgun






Yessssssssssssss !!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> What's up little Quack?



listning to nirvana and def leppard


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 22, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I wish I could wiggle on outta here and get the weekend started early.


not gona happen


Keebs said:


> as long as you're the one handin them to me...........
> 
> I am finding that I hate PDF forms!
> 
> ...


dont be a hateu


pstrahin said:


> You got that right.  And I have been havin to brew my own coffee to boot. !


ifin you fish with me you will have tado the same mr.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Laaawd it's HOT out that door !!!


go up on da roof, thatl make ya cry


pstrahin said:


> How come stuff always breaks down on Friday afternoon?


grimlanz.....a maintenance mans worst enemy


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm in too.
> 
> Keebs, you gonna share shotgun



is that what she calls me now


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> listning to nirvana and def leppard






Grrrrrrrrr, did you find my stash AGAIN???


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> What the.......
> Just the mere fact that i'm going to drop off stands and MAYBE hunt got the rain forecast changed from 20 to 80%?
> I wondered where all these clouds came from. Still hot out there but i'm going anyway in an hour or so. Time for a sammich and a power nap.




Bama, I am thinking about hiring your newly formed company ( Bama-Slama's  Guaranteed Mudmaking Extravaganza Company) to commence a 40 day flood in Egypt because I swear you can make it rain in the desert on any day of the week.  All you have to do is even mention hunting or fishing or feeders or deer stands or trail cameras etc    



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm in too.
> 
> Keebs, you gonna share shotgun





Keebs said:


> since you're coming, we'll guard da cooler and drank that sucker dry!



Keebs and mrs hornet.....I fixed it for you two !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs and mrs hornet.....I fixed it for you two !!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 22, 2012)

Toddy time!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2012)

Well, it turns out that Dawn is getting off werk early, and BELIEVE it, or not wants to ride dirt roads in da Jeep.  Guess I better get her some wine coolers . . .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, it turns out that Dawn is getting off werk early, and BELIEVE it, or not wants to ride dirt roads in da Jeep.  Guess I better get her some wine coolers . . .



 except for the wine coolers....those are sissy drinks


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, it turns out that Dawn is getting off werk early, and BELIEVE it, or not wants to ride dirt roads in da Jeep.  Guess I better get her some wine coolers . . .


 Git her some Long Island Tea, tell her it's a new kinda cooler!


----------



## kracker (Jun 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, it turns out that Dawn is getting off werk early, and BELIEVE it, or not wants to ride dirt roads in da Jeep.  Guess I better get her some wine coolers . . .


Be careful, LE has been running roadblocks on my dirt roads for a few years now.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, it turns out that Dawn is getting off werk early, and BELIEVE it, or not wants to ride dirt roads in da Jeep.  Guess I better get her some wine coolers . . .





Sugar Plum said:


> except for the wine coolers....those are sissy drinks





Keebs said:


> Git her some Long Island Tea, tell her it's a new kinda cooler!



Have you seen the MIO Energy stuff you squirt into water?  There is a feller I work with puts it in his Absolute.  Says its great.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, it turns out that Dawn is getting off werk early, and BELIEVE it, or not wants to ride dirt roads in da Jeep.  Guess I better get her some wine coolers . . .




Quack..........you mean that you really have dirt roads in your area ???   

By the way, will you PLEASE take this "Stephanie" girl along on your ride today too.  Dawn won't even know that she is riding in the backseat.  You know Stephanie is a real shy girl and she needs to mingle with someone like you with an outgoing personality etc.  Actually, I am getting tired of her staring at me from the right side of my computer screen and I can't help her out so to speak.



Sugar Plum said:


> except for the wine coolers....those are sissy drinks



Heck, I like those sissy drinks too as they are refreshing especially if you get the "Wet and Wild" brand.      Now that Long Island Tea is another story.  I do remember my girlfriend and I both waking up face down one morning after a wild night of imbibing in the good stuff.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Toddy time!






Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, it turns out that Dawn is getting off werk early, and BELIEVE it, or not wants to ride dirt roads in da Jeep.  Guess I better get her some wine coolers . . .






kracker said:


> Be careful, LE has been running roadblocks on my dirt roads for a few years now.



Now that just aint right


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> except for the wine coolers....those are sissy drinks





Keebs said:


> Git her some Long Island Tea, tell her it's a new kinda cooler!




Ya'll don't understand, after a 4 pack of wine coolers I can have my way with her, and she'll neva know it . . .  




kracker said:


> Be careful, LE has been running roadblocks on my dirt roads for a few years now.




LE don't mess with Quack, they KNOW I'm a law abidding drunk . 




EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack..........you mean that you really have dirt roads in your area ???
> 
> By the way, will you PLEASE take this "Stephanie" girl along on your ride today too.  Dawn won't even know that she is riding in the backseat.  You know Stephanie is a real shy girl and she needs to mingle with someone like you with an outgoing personality etc.  Actually, I am getting tired of her staring at me from the right side of my computer screen and I can't help her out so to speak.
> 
> ...






IF Stephanie would respond to my pleas, Dawn wouldn't be going . . .

Mike, Washington county has more miles of dirt roads than any other county in the state.  Starting one mile from my house I can ride for hours and never see pavement !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Pics?



Better yet, come on over...... I'll set up the slippy slide!!!



mudracing101 said:


> Wiggle, Wiggle, wiggle ,   Wiggle  yeah
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Thinking about driving my Jeep to a sandbar in the river and do a lil drankin and fishin . . .



Sounds like a Great idea!!! 



Hornet22 said:


> Toddy time!



 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, it turns out that Dawn is getting off werk early, and BELIEVE it, or not wants to ride dirt roads in da Jeep.  Guess I better get her some wine coolers . . .



That'll work too!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2012)

Getting everything prepped to smoke 60 lbs of ribs tonight!! Whew...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Have you seen the MIO Energy stuff you squirt into water?  There is a feller I work with puts it in his Absolute.  Says its great.


Hhhhmmmmmmmm


mudracing101 said:


> Now that just aint right


 'bout like patrolling private property, ain't it?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Starting one mile from my house I can ride for hours and never see pavement !!!


 Now THAT'S what I'm talkin 'bout!

Ah'ight, ya'll have a good'un............. Mud, come on already!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Getting everything prepped to smoke 60 lbs of ribs tonight!! Whew...





Keebs said:


> Hhhhmmmmmmmm
> 
> 'bout like patrolling private property, ain't it?
> 
> ...


 Yep, its stupid.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2012)

Play time with da wife, later guys !!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm werkin at a bar tonight an not drinkin. I think I fell into the twilight zone


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I'm werkin at a bar tonight an not drinkin. I think I fell into the twilight zone


----------



## kracker (Jun 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I'm werkin at a bar tonight an not drinkin. I think I fell into the twilight zone


I used to bounce at my local bar occasionally and had to stay sober. Nothing more irritating than all of your buddies about half drunk and messing with you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 22, 2012)

Kybowhunter and I got the trailer full of stands to stewart county. Checked a couple of camera's and feeders. As usual, Murphy's law put a chunk of corn cob wedged in a spinner so few pic's there. We'll swap out all the cards tomorrow when we pull cam's and set up tree stands. 
Gonna be a steak and tater kinda night....


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2012)

Sittin at a bar not drinkin is the worst psychological punishment eva  Least the band is good


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Play time with da wife, later guys !!!



Hope she don't fall asleep on ya....ahh, that won't matter to you though   



Hankus said:


> I'm werkin at a bar tonight an not drinkin. I think I fell into the twilight zone



Doo whaaaaa???  



kracker said:


> I used to bounce at my local bar occasionally and had to stay sober. Nothing more irritating than all of your buddies about half drunk and messing with you.



I've been bounced a couple of times  





rhbama3 said:


> Kybowhunter and I got the trailer full of stands to stewart county. Checked a couple of camera's and feeders. As usual, Murphy's law put a chunk of corn cob wedged in a spinner so few pic's there. We'll swap out all the cards tomorrow when we pull cam's and set up tree stands.
> Gonna be a steak and tater kinda night....



If that's the only thing that went wrong, you're in high cotton  

60 lbs of ribs filled my smoker slap up....didn't even have room for my apple juice pan


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I'm werkin at a bar tonight an not drinkin. I think I fell into the twilight zone



Yeah ... lemme know how that works for ya!  



Hankus said:


> Sittin at a bar not drinkin is the worst psychological punishment eva  Least the band is good



I bet the creek is gonna be deep tomorrow night!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Better yet, come on over...... I'll set up the slippy slide!!!



Dang! I got busy tryin' to fix my stoopid printer...



Hankus said:


> I'm werkin at a bar tonight an not drinkin. I think I fell into the twilight zone








Is that even POSSIBLE????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Dang! I got busy tryin' to fix my stoopid printer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I unnerstand....did you get it working? Printers always give me fits


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I unnerstand....did you get it working? Printers always give me fits



No  Les rang my phone while babies were napping and I forgot to call him back. Gonna try tomorrow so he can figure it out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Sittin at a bar not drinkin is the worst psychological punishment eva  Least the band is good



What tha???? That's like going to a strip bar wearing a blindfold!!! What's wrong with  you man?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What tha???? That's like going to a strip bar wearing a blindfold!!! What's wrong with  you man?



Right?? Poor Hanky


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What tha???? That's like going to a strip bar wearing a blindfold!!! What's wrong with  you man?






Sig line material right thar Dude!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Sig line materiel right thar Dude!!



definitely!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2012)

Four more hours on the ribs, wish I could have gotten them on earlier, but they were delivered still half frozen


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 22, 2012)

Anybody else worried about Hankus??  Ain't checked in in awhile.  Hope he didn't try to bounce somebody bigger'n he is.   Or give in to temptation and start drankin.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Four more hours on the ribs, wish I could have gotten them on earlier, but they were delivered still half frozen



What you doin' cooking that many ribs anyway??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Anybody else worried about Hankus??  Ain't checked in in awhile.  Hope he didn't try to bounce somebody bigger'n he is.   Or give in to temptation and start drankin.



He told me this the other night....

"Lead us not into temptation for all my friends will call me with directions soon" ~ Hankus



Tag-a-long said:


> What you doin' cooking that many ribs anyway??


 A cousin of mine is headin up a benefit BBQ plate sale for a friend of his that was recently diagnosed with Ovarian Cancer  I'm just helpin out!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2012)

Well the band rocked, the people knew me(so no trouble) an now I'm home drinkin a ML. Feel much better now. I prishate all the concern


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well the band rocked, the people knew me(so no trouble) an now I'm home drinkin a ML. Feel much better now. I prishate all the concern


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> What you doin' cooking that many ribs anyway??



Oh yeah....the Jaguar wanted me to tell you he's growing popcorn in our garden


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>



Hey man  The temptation was high but I toughed it out


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hey man  The temptation was high but I toughed it out



I heard that!!  You can make up for it now...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh yeah....the Jaguar wanted me to tell you he's growing popcorn in our garden



 That kid is awesome. Tell him I'll buy a few tubs when it comes in


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh yeah....the Jaguar wanted me to tell you he's growing popcorn in our garden



Sweet!  Is he planning to sell it or is it for personal consumption?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I heard that!!  You can make up for it now...



Better not.......gotta werk in mornin.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> That kid is awesome. Tell him I'll buy a few tubs when it comes in





Tag-a-long said:


> Sweet!  Is he planning to sell it or is it for personal consumption?



LEAVE MY POPPIN CORN ALONE WIMMENS


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I heard that!!  You can make up for it now...





Hankus said:


> Better not.......gotta werk in mornin.


Tht ant ever stobed yu bfr!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> LEAVE MY POPPIN CORN ALONE WIMMENS



Psh... grow your own!  J-man ain't ever gonna be a millionaire what wid you eatin' up all his profits!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> LEAVE MY POPPIN CORN ALONE WIMMENS





Bite me


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Tht ant ever stobed yu bfr!!



True



Tag-a-long said:


> Psh... grow your own!  J-man ain't ever gonna be a millionaire what wid you eatin' up all his profits!



True



Sugar Plum said:


> Bite me



Sure........where


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Sure........where



Uh Uh.....I ain't gettin' banded


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 22, 2012)

Aight ya'll, I'm outta here.  Got dogs to work in the morning ... no more sleeping late until the weather gets cool again.  See ya'll in September.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Getting everything prepped to smoke 60 lbs of ribs tonight!! Whew...



Smoke em if ya got em!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> That kid is awesome. Tell him I'll buy a few tubs when it comes in



He's only got 3 stalks-6 ears so far  But there's a bag of popcorn on the counter top he's chompin at the bit to get in the ground, along with every other kind of seed you can think of 



Tag-a-long said:


> Sweet!  Is he planning to sell it or is it for personal consumption?



He inquired about a sign this afternoon 



Hankus said:


> LEAVE MY POPPIN CORN ALONE WIMMENS



Lookin likw we gonna have to ration it 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Tht ant ever stobed yu bfr!!



He can cipher such!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I'm werkin at a bar tonight an not drinkin. I think I fell into the twilight zone



Isn't that like leaving the fox in the chicken coop?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Aight ya'll, I'm outta here.  Got dogs to work in the morning ... no more sleeping late until the weather gets cool again.  See ya'll in September.



10-4, Good night Ms Tag!!! 



boneboy96 said:


> Smoke em if ya got em!



Howdy Bob!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Uh Uh.....I ain't gettin' banded



Fine  



Tag-a-long said:


> Aight ya'll, I'm outta here.  Got dogs to work in the morning ... no more sleeping late until the weather gets cool again.  See ya'll in September.



Nite miz Tag



boneboy96 said:


> Isn't that like leaving the fox in the chicken coop?



It was all together an unsettling event, but I survived without incident


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, Good night Ms Tag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy Bob!!


Hey there JeffBro!  


Hankus said:


> Fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  I knew I could sleep well tonight!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I almos didn unnerstand u on dat one


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 22, 2012)

Gonna call it a night. See y'all on the flip side. 

Hey Hanky- I dare ya not to think about flaming butterflies


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gonna call it a night. See y'all on the flip side.
> 
> Hey Hanky- I dare ya not to think about flaming butterflies



Oh lawd, I'll probably have nightmares bout'em now, and I don't even know what you referrin too 

Night Shuga!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I almos didn unnerstand u on dat one



Well......you know....... 



Sugar Plum said:


> Gonna call it a night. See y'all on the flip side.
> 
> Hey Hanky- I dare ya not to think about flaming butterflies



No problem. I'll just think of the missed opportunities an turnfowns at the bar tonight.








Im outta here. Somebody get the lights after I'm asleep


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh lawd, I'll probably have nightmares bout'em now, and I don't even know what you referrin too
> 
> Night Shuga!!!



I'd fill ya in....but, well, you been havin' heart issues all ready


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'd fill ya in....but, well, you been havin' heart issues all ready



Can't think of a better way to go!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well......you know.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Take care Hoss!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'd fill ya in....but, well, you been havin' heart issues all ready





Jeff C. said:


> Can't think of a better way to go!!



I can!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 22, 2012)

Niters y'all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Niters y'all!



Night brudder!!

A'ight, lemme go check my fire. 2.5 more hrs....


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2012)

ITS COMIN RIGHT FOR US!!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 22, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> ITS COMIN RIGHT FOR US!!!!!



U getting into those bath salts again?


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 22, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> ITS COMIN RIGHT FOR US!!!!!



Now it's legal!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 23, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> U getting into those bath salts again?


no just bored



NOYDB said:


> Now it's legal!



??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2012)

Have a great Saturday.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 23, 2012)

I owe, I owe, it's off to werk I go


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 23, 2012)

GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY SATURDAY TO YOU GOBBLIN AND HANKUS.

I feel like I am covering both ends of the spectrum this weekend.  A visit to the funeral home last night for a dear friend and a birthday party for my best friend's 1 year old granddaughter today.  That is kind of getting you going and coming so to speak.  One thing for sure, after seeing so many visitors honoring the deceased last night, I didn't realize it was possible to have that many friends.  

RIP Mr. Charles Davis of Wrens, Georgia.  Thanks for the memories.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2012)

Hankus, EE and pstrahin(who is peeking in the crack)  morning as I like tankus need to get off the stool and get busy.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 23, 2012)

Mornin' boys ... pass that coffee over this way.  What's on deck for today?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Mornin' boys ... pass that coffee over this way.  What's on deck for today?



Mernin Ms. Tag.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2012)

'Morning all !!!  Dang 5:45 sho got here early this morning, come on 7pm !!!

Nuttin to do ALL day.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 23, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hankus, EE and pstrahin(who is peeking in the crack)  morning as I like tankus need to get off the stool and get busy.



Mornin Gobble, Just peekin on to see whats happening.  Funny how I used to sleep in on Saturday's, now I am up before 6.  My wife hates when I put on a fresch pot at 6:00 on a Saturday morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Morning all !!!  Dang 5:45 sho got here early this morning, come on 7pm !!!
> 
> Nuttin to do ALL day.



You could pick the lint out of your belly button and count how many strands of fiber are in it..


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 23, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Mornin' boys ... pass that coffee over this way.  What's on deck for today?



Mowin and trimmin, then jumpin in the pool.  Then gonna get my new (used but new to me) bow tuned up.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You could pick the lint out of your belly button and count how many strands of fiber are in it..



Or, weave a new sweater with it.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Ms. Tag.







Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Morning all !!!  Dang 5:45 sho got here early this morning, come on 7pm !!!
> 
> Nuttin to do ALL day.



 Countin' down already ... Lawd that's gonna be a long day.  



pstrahin said:


> Mornin Gobble, Just peekin on to see whats happening.  Funny how I used to sleep in on Saturday's, now I am up before 6.  My wife hates when I put on a fresch pot at 6:00 on a Saturday morning.



Me too ... every weekend.  I heard that happens when you get old, I just didn't think I was there yet!     Works great for the dogs this time of year though.  Got some work in before it's too hot, now we can hang out in the AC all afternoon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You could pick the lint out of your belly button and count how many strands of fiber are in it..





Hmmmmm, that should kill an hour, or two . . .


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmm, that should kill an hour, or two . . .



What is the lastest count at?





















Or do I really want to know?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What is the lastest count at?
> 
> 
> 
> ...







I'm making a blanket for Connor . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm making a blanket for Connor . . .



Are you separating the colors before you card and spin them?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm making a blanket for Connor . . .



Cort just said "EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWwwww"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Are you separating the colors before you card and spin them?




But of course !!! 




threeleggedpigmy said:


> Cort just said "EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWwwww"





Okay, okay, I'll make him a sweater instead . . .  Tell my boy HI, and give me gal a kissy kissy !!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> But of course !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet on the sweater.  Connor said heck yeah Uncle Quack.

Cort said no no no to the kissy til I told her who they where from.


GIW, quack takes pride in his linens.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 23, 2012)

Job-clocked 3hours
yard work-clocked 3hours
Rearrange my room-estimated 3days
think I'll shower, then catch lunch an a nap


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2012)

Tick tock, tick tock, stoopid clock !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tick tock, tick tock, stoopid clock !!!



You get that sweater made yet?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You get that sweater made yet?






I fell asleep and drooled all over it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I fell asleep and drooled all over it.



Super goo....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2012)

Well, the plate sale was a success!!! All the food was delicious; the ribs, chicken, and the sides. 

We started selling plates @ 11o am-3:00pm when we sold out. The combined effort netted $800.00 for the young lady, and there were another couple hundred $$ of donations 

Was glad to be a part of it and able to help!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, the plate sale was a success!!! All the food was delicious; the ribs, chicken, and the sides.
> 
> We started selling plates @ 11o am-3:00pm when we sold out. The combined effort netted $800.00 for the young lady, and there were another couple hundred $$ of donations
> 
> Was glad to be a part of it and able to help!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, the plate sale was a success!!! All the food was delicious; the ribs, chicken, and the sides.
> 
> We started selling plates @ 11o am-3:00pm when we sold out. The combined effort netted $800.00 for the young lady, and there were another couple hundred $$ of donations
> 
> Was glad to be a part of it and able to help!!!



Good deal C


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2012)

Mannn...it was HOT out there on an asphalt parking lot, we had canopies and a pavillion with picnic tables, restrooms, running water and electric, but I think I still drank close to a dozen bottled waters.

Excuse me, I'll be right back


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, the plate sale was a success!!! All the food was delicious; the ribs, chicken, and the sides.
> 
> We started selling plates @ 11o am-3:00pm when we sold out. The combined effort netted $800.00 for the young lady, and there were another couple hundred $$ of donations
> 
> Was glad to be a part of it and able to help!!!



That is great!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 23, 2012)

evening folks!
 Got 4 stands up and checked all the trail cams with Fishbait and Kybowhunter. Got some hog pic's but two of the feders were hung up. Got things ready for the morning, but we got a 50-50 chance at best of putting pork on the ground. Just pulled my usual two ticks off me( one on the belly, one in the armpit) and took a scalding hot shower. Got hamburgers cooking and we are all ready for a good night's sleep.
I'd like to thank Bugsy for letting Fish-bro come up this weekend!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Hankus said:


> Good deal C





pstrahin said:


> That is great!



Thanks boyz!!  

I drunk I'm think....

The Jag just showed me a sandwich baggie full of UNpopped  thatr didn't  I asked "I wonder why it didn't  He said "it's hard headed"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> The Jag just showed me a sandwich baggie full of UNpopped  thatr didn't  I asked "I wonder why it didn't  He said "it's hard headed"





The boy is right too!!!

Oh, nice sigline...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The boy is right too!!!
> 
> Oh, nice sigline...



I think he snuck one on me 

preciate it too!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 23, 2012)

Cold beer an classic country..........I must be easy to please


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Cold beer an classic country..........I must be easy to please


Y-96 Classic Country Juke box!!

Have you called in yet??


----------



## Hankus (Jun 23, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Y-96 Classic Country Juke box!!
> 
> Have you called in yet??



I never seem to git through. Have the same perpetual request though "Honey"




An for supper......shrimp something (I think bisque ) over squash an a brownie for dessert. Im either intoxicated or pregnant .........either way I may have morning sickness


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I never seem to git through. Have the same perpetual request though "Honey"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


............Well I guess we can rule out one of those possibilities!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 23, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> ............Well I guess we can rule out one of those possibilities!!



If I aint drunk I just retired


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> If I aint drunk I just retired



Pictures or it never happened.      Oh wait this GON  

They have a morning after solution 






or you could try a cup of coffee followed by several more


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2012)

Mernin.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 24, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Pictures or it never happened.      Oh wait this GON
> 
> They have a morning after solution
> 
> ...



Ewww... GW that first pic looks like something that'd make things worse! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin.



Morning boys ... first cup down.  Gonna get Mason's morning session done then I'll be back for another.  GW how 'bout a fresh pot for when I get back?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey ya'll !!!  Anudder looooooong and boring day...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey ya'll !!!  Anudder looooooong and boring day...



You sure you don't need to walk the area around the mine seeing how many rattlers you can find?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2012)

Greetings from 15 feet high in an oak tree in stewart county. Got a pretty good rain here last night. Feeder just went off and waiting on pigs to come to their last breakfast ever.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Greetings from 15 feet high in an oak tree in stewart county. Got a pretty good rain here last night. Feeder just went off and waiting on pigs to come to their last breakfast ever.



Hope y'all kill a mess of em.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hope y'all kill a mess of em.



Fishbait says he's got pigs coming downhill and I keep hearing noises to my right. Haven't heard from tim yet. Nice morning. Just need these clouds to thicken up. Sun hitting my right side hard.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Sunday Morning to all of you out there this morning.  I slept until 5:30 AM this morning and then read the newspaper.  Unfortunately, it was the same old news as the previous few days, just stirred up a little and flung back onto the pages.

Bama, get your gun ready because I think that I hear some "oinks" coming toward you.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to my dear Daughter who lives in Statesboro.  Today is her 30th birthday and man it sure makes me feel old.  Seems like only a few years ago when she came home from the hospital with that pretty little smile on her face.  One thing for sure, she surely has put a BIG smile on my face since that time.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2012)

Getem bamer






You too kaintuck an fishbait


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You sure you don't need to walk the area around the mine seeing how many rattlers you can find?






Only if you can beat my fluffy self out of this AC !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Fishbait says he's got pigs coming downhill and I keep hearing noises to my right. Haven't heard from tim yet. Nice morning. Just need these clouds to thicken up. Sun hitting my right side hard.



I like bacon! 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Sunday Morning to all of you out there this morning.  I slept until 5:30 AM this morning and then read the newspaper.  Unfortunately, it was the same old news as the previous few days, just stirred up a little and flung back onto the pages.
> 
> Bama, get your gun ready because I think that I hear some "oinks" coming toward you.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY to my dear Daughter who lives in Statesboro.  Today is her 30th birthday and man it sure makes me feel old.  Seems like only a few years ago when she came home from the hospital with that pretty little smile on her face.  One thing for sure, she surely has put a BIG smile on my face since that time.



Happy Birthday to your daughter EE!!! 

Man, I know what you are talkin about....

 The Jag is 24K  today!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Ewww... GW that first pic looks like something that'd make things worse!
> 
> 
> 
> Morning boys ... first cup down.  Gonna get Mason's morning session done then I'll be back for another.  GW how 'bout a fresh pot for when I get back?



Just came in from the fields.   Time to make that fresh pot and eat some vittles.  Toast from a new to me hot dog bun recipe, two eggs and cheese, fresh GA peach.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just came in from the fields.   Time to make that fresh pot and eat some vittles.  Toast from a new to me hot dog bun recipe, two eggs and cheese, fresh GA peach.



Peciate it gobblin, my wife canned a bunch of peaches yesterday!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I like bacon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jeff, sounds like you and I are in the same boat today.

Tell Jag that I am wishing him a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY too.   Sure hope that he has  blast celebrating. 

You are so right about them putting a smile on your face.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Peciate it gobblin, my wife canned a bunch of peaches yesterday!



Chief,  mine put most of a bushel we got from the peach orchard down the road in the freezer yesterday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Jeff, sounds like you and I are in the same boat today.
> 
> Tell Jag that I am wishing him a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY too.   Sure hope that he has  blast celebrating.
> 
> You are so right about them putting a smile on your face.



Yessir, will do, thanks!!  We're gonna celebrate over @ a cousins this afternoon around the pool.  Grillin & Chillin- hamburgers/hotdogs, cake, home-made ice cream(peach) 

Then I'm gonna take him out to eat tomorrow evening @ Hooters


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief,  mine put most of a bushel we got from the peach orchard down the road in the freezer yesterday.



Yeah, she told me it was a toss-up as to freeze or can, but she decided to can them, she's never canned them before. We'll see, I reckon!

She made a bunch of pepper jelly also, love that stuff!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, will do, thanks!!  We're gonna celebrate over @ a cousins this afternoon around the pool.  Grillin & Chillin- hamburgers/hotdogs, cake, home-made ice cream(peach)
> 
> Then I'm gonna take him out to eat tomorrow evening @ Hooters






Wished I could go !!!   Tell him I said Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, she told me it was a toss-up as to freeze or can, but she decided to can them, she's never canned them before. We'll see, I reckon!
> 
> She made a bunch of pepper jelly also, love that stuff!!!



Another friend wanted to get rid of last year's blueberries out of the freezer a couple weeks ago to make room for this years so we made pepper jelly out of them.  Sure is good on pork as well as cream cheese.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wished I could go !!!   Tell him I said Happy Birthday !!!



Come on!!  Last time we were there I went to the restroom, and when I returned there were 8 Hooters surrounding him at our table.....or was it 4 

I'll tell him Unca Quack!! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Another friend wanted to get rid of last year's blueberries out of the freezer a couple weeks ago to make room for this years so we made pepper jelly out of them.  Sure is good on pork as well as cream cheese.



OMG!!! My wife is gonna  you!!! We normally get about 5 gals. of blueberries off our 3 plants, but not this year.  I pruned them back drastically last summer after we picked 'em clean.

She will jump all over some blueberry pepper jelly. Now she has another use for them to add to her recipes.....never had it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Come on!!  Last time we were there I went to the restroom, and when I returned there were 8 Hooters surrounding him at our table.....or was it 4
> 
> I'll tell him Unca Quack!!
> 
> ...



The deer pruned mine last year.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2012)

Mitch and Elaines black baby was pruning theirs the other day !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2012)

getting closer . . .


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> getting closer . . .



Step away from the monotony


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Step away from the monotony





I'm gonna shag shortly !!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gonna shag shortly !!!



That should make it more bearable


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 24, 2012)

Just a quick drop by to say hey!  It's been a sucky week for me!  

Thinking about meeting up with a friend and going to see a movie.  Hope everyone else is having a great weekend!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2012)

well fff then next week has to be better.  

what movie are you thinking about seeing?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 24, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> well fff then next week has to be better.
> 
> what movie are you thinking about seeing?



The new Tom Cruise movie I think.  The two I really want to see don't come out until next week.

People Like Us and the stripper movie.  Seeing the stripper movie next Sunday with other friends.  Can't think of the name.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> The new Tom Cruise movie I think.  The two I really want to see don't come out until next week.
> 
> People Like Us and the stripper movie.  Seeing the stripper movie next Sunday with other friends.  Can't think of the name.



Is it entitled, "One way to attract his attention!" ?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2012)

Well....
Fishbaits herd coming downhill turned out to be a herd of armadillo's, I watched two baby rabbits and a doe, and Timmay applied the stress test on the seat of my 20 foot stand across the road. Lots of wildlife moving this morning, and all the corn from last night was gone at each feeder. 
 Just wasn't to be this morning, but at least the weather was nice and cloudy. Had a good time and only pulled off 3 ticks this weekend. Can't wait to do it again!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well....
> Fishbaits herd coming downhill turned out to be a herd of armadillo's, I watched two baby rabbits and a doe, and Timmay applied the stress test on the seat of my 20 foot stand across the road. Lots of wildlife moving this morning, and all the corn from last night was gone at each feeder.
> Just wasn't to be this morning, but at least the weather was nice and cloudy. Had a good time and only pulled off 3 ticks this weekend. Can't wait to do it again!



Glad you enjoyed today, cause it's gonna go steadily downhill from hear the next few days for you folks.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Glad you enjoyed today, cause it's gonna go steadily downhill from hear the next few days for you folks.



Hey Hugh!
Looking kinda wet, but no rain hitting th ground even though the weather radar shows yellow on top of me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Hugh!
> Looking kinda wet, but no rain hitting th ground even though the weather radar shows yellow on top of me.



Debby was going to Texas until you made plans to hunt every afternoon this week... Now she's making a bee line north...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Debby was going to Texas until you made plans to hunt every afternoon this week... Now she's making a bee line north...



This is getting ridiculous....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> This is getting ridiculous....



 You are my best source of weather prediction..

Oh, and according to my radar, neither stewart cty or your house is getting any rain,,,,,,,,,,,yet.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Debby was going to Texas until you made plans to hunt every afternoon this week... Now she's making a bee line north...





rhbama3 said:


> This is getting ridiculous....



I love you Robert!!  Will you PLEASE come to visit me?  There is a pond on every one of my training properties and we can fish a different one each day!


----------



## slip (Jun 24, 2012)

Man oh man what a long hot day on the parking lot...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> I love you Robert!!  Will you PLEASE come to visit me?  There is a pond on every one of my training properties and we can fish a different one each day!



You need the rain too huh?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> I love you Robert!!  Will you PLEASE come to visit me?  There is a pond on every one of my training properties and we can fish a different one each day!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need the rain too huh?



It is not a 100% guarantee that it will rain on demand just because i'm there. 
More like 75%......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It is not a 100% guarantee that it will rain on demand just because i'm there.
> More like 75%......



I'll split the difference and say 87.5% chance...


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need the rain too huh?



  It's bad enough working Tucker in clean water ... can you imagine his hair retrieving out of a mud-pit?  



rhbama3 said:


> It is not a 100% guarantee that it will rain on demand just because i'm there.
> More like 75%......



I'd take those odds!    You really ought to consider hiring yourself out.  On the days the rain didn't come through you'd get to spend the day hunting/fishing.  Win/Win


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> It's bad enough working Tucker in clean water ... can you imagine his hair retrieving out of a mud-pit?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take those odds!    You really ought to consider hiring yourself out.  On the days the rain didn't come through you'd get to spend the day hunting/fishing.  Win/Win


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> It's bad enough working Tucker in clean water ... can you imagine his hair retrieving out of a mud-pit?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take those odds!    You really ought to consider hiring yourself out.  On the days the rain didn't come through you'd get to spend the day hunting/fishing.  Win/Win




RHBama, the weather gigolo.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> RHBama, the weather gigolo.



Oh shuddup......
 Had a couple of showers an hour ago. Got a constant 5 mph wind with a few gusts. The front looks like its stalling out now that i told Helen i'm staying home tomorrow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh shuddup......
> Had a couple of showers an hour ago. Got a constant 5 mph wind with a few gusts. The front looks like its stalling out now that i told Helen i'm staying home tomorrow.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh shuddup......
> Had a couple of showers an hour ago. Got a constant 5 mph wind with a few gusts. The front looks like its stalling out now that i told Helen i'm staying home tomorrow.



It's turning!  Get your behind back to Stewart County!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2012)

Yo bama, I'll take you fishing AND cook & serve you seafood every day for a 2 day soaking rain


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 24, 2012)

Raining off and on in Statesboro today. Managed to break a cord of silver queen, filled the trailer and only broke 1/3 of the corn patch. It really made good this year. Got lucky with the rain and am happy we are getting more. The pond is only 3' down now!

Hope it doesn't hurt anyone but we can all use the water.

Have bama do a road trip around S. GA. so we all get some.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 25, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is it entitled, "One way to attract his attention!" ?



More like One way to attract HER attention.  It's about a male stripper!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 25, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> More like One way to attract HER attention.  It's about a male stripper!



Not sure how to follow that last post other than to say It's Monday!      Get busy!     May this week go FAST!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 25, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> More like One way to attract HER attention.  It's about a male stripper!




Yep, that would definitely more like One way to attract HER attention !!!  FFF, I really like your new avatar too.



boneboy96 said:


> Not sure how to follow that last post other than to say It's Monday!      Get busy!     May this week go FAST!



I am thinking that neither FFF or Boneboy are getting any sleep tonight.  It is MONDAY again and I hope that all of you will get busy and have a productive day and make someone smile along the way.

Now where is that Gobblin dude???  I need some coffee to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2012)

Mernin' EE


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Not sure how to follow that last post other than to say It's Monday!      Get busy!     May this week go FAST!



Monday and let's not moanday if it will help here is a pot of get up and go juice.







bama, your services are sure needed in north jawja I can offer a farm pond with fish


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin' EE



Good Morning MC.  Been reading your info on Debby.  I am also being stalked by Quack's girlfriend (Stephanie) because she is already staring at me from the right side of my computer this morning and she is ONLY 2.8 miles away !!!   

I also see that Gobblin has arrived now too.  So good morning to you too Gobblin and thanks for showing up to rescue me so quickly.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning MC.  Been reading your info on Debby.  I am also being stalked by Quack's girlfriend (Stephanie) because she is already staring at me from the right side of my computer this morning and she is ONLY 2.8 miles away !!!
> 
> I also see that Gobblin has arrived now too.  So good morning to you too Gobblin and thanks for showing up to rescue me so quickly.



Between Ghostery.com, donottrack.com and the new avgtrackerblocker those ads don't stand a prayer of ever showing up on my puter. It's just a nice clean beige background on the right side of my computer..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Yep, that would definitely more like One way to attract HER attention !!!  FFF, I really like your new avatar too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Typing as you were posting.   

MC  morning to you.  How are you going to meet your neighbors?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 25, 2012)

If sometin didn't hurt when I woke up in the mornings I wouldn't know what was wrong. Mornin fellers


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2012)

morning Hurtinus

Going to finish this last cup and  head out to attack the Johnson grass.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 25, 2012)

Good luck gobble. Imma head to werk too.


----------



## kracker (Jun 25, 2012)

Morning folks...


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 25, 2012)

Good mornin Drivelers.

Monday.  Thats all I got to say bout that!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 25, 2012)

Mornin everybody...Serious lack of motivation today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin everybody...Serious lack of motivation today.



I heard that, for my originally planned agenda for today.

Brother called yesterday and told me the little reservoir near my house was on fire with a top water bite....he's on his way 

Obvious change of plans and motivation level 

Good mornin y'all


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I heard that, for my originally planned agenda for today.
> 
> Brother called yesterday and told me the little reservoir near my house was on fire with a top water bite....he's on his way
> 
> ...



Yeah that tends to change things.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 25, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Yep, that would definitely more like One way to attract HER attention !!!  FFF, I really like your new avatar too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin' EE





gobbleinwoods said:


> Monday and let's not moanday if it will help here is a pot of get up and go juice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hankus said:


> If sometin didn't hurt when I woke up in the mornings I wouldn't know what was wrong. Mornin fellers





kracker said:


> Morning folks...





pstrahin said:


> Good mornin Drivelers.
> 
> Monday.  Thats all I got to say bout that!





Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin everybody...Serious lack of motivation today.





Jeff C. said:


> I heard that, for my originally planned agenda for today.
> 
> Brother called yesterday and told me the little reservoir near my house was on fire with a top water bite....he's on his way
> 
> ...



mernin fellerz and fellerets y'all have a safe and happy mundy.......... day after tammaru is hump day


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 25, 2012)

Mornin, Let it rain and then be pretty next week.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 25, 2012)

wow its a good day when you reach in your pocket and pull out money you didn't know you had!


----------



## kracker (Jun 25, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> wow its a good day when you reach in your pocket and pull out money you didn't know you had!


Ain't that the truth, course, I can't remember the last time it happened to me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2012)

whoa, what happened to the storm?
I wake up and there is no colors on the messican radar within 50 miles of me. I also noticed i now have a golfball sized welp on my belly where i pulled the tick off yesterday. I guess i'll be performing surgery on myself this evening to remove a tick's head.
Oh, and a good morning to all of you fine`people!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> whoa, what happened to the storm?
> I wake up and there is no colors on the messican radar within 50 miles of me. I also noticed i now have a golfball sized welp on my belly where i pulled the tick off yesterday. I guess i'll be performing surgery on myself this evening to remove a ick's head.
> Oh, and a good morning to all of you fine`people!



Don't forget to spit on the rusty knife to sterile it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't forget to spit on the rusty knife to sterile it.



I got it covered.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2012)

ALL the dragging smileys won't cover how I am feeling this morning............. 








BUT to do my best to stay positive.......... 


who recognizes any of these places?
hint, someone get Seth's attention................


----------



## Hankus (Jun 25, 2012)

McDs parkin lot in Metter looks like the origination point of the bottom one


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 25, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't forget to spit on the rusty knife to sterile it.





rhbama3 said:


> I got it covered.












Keebs said:


> ALL the dragging smileys won't cover how I am feeling this morning.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ALL the dragging smileys won't cover how I am feeling this morning.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a field, some interstate, and a pond. What did i win?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2012)

off to work, see ya'll later!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2012)

Hankus said:


> McDs parkin lot in Metter looks like the origination point of the bottom one


 I didn't have his digits to call him on my way thru.....


mudracing101 said:


>


 you travel 'bout as much as I do!


rhbama3 said:


> a field, some interstate, and a pond. What did i win?


 a hug next time I get to see you......


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 25, 2012)

OK...start wrapping this one up!   I'm headed out the door but when I get back I wanna see this one closed down!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2012)

next set...........

'nother hint............ anyone seen NCHILLBILLY this morning...........


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2012)

Last one (that I have ready)


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Last one (that I have ready)



I like to stop at Pedro's, (South of the Border) and I like Newbern NC.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 25, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> OK...start wrapping this one up!   I'm headed out the door but when I get back I wanna see this one closed down!



10-4.  We are on the short rows now.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 25, 2012)

Mornin.


Closing Bell soon upon us...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2012)

Starting to think about lunch.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you travel 'bout as much as I do!





Keebs said:


> Last one (that I have ready)



I ride a good bit but with my memory i couldnt tell you what i ate for supper last night.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 25, 2012)

Somebody say lunch. I'm ready


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I like to stop at Pedro's, (South of the Border) and I like Newbern NC.


We just pulled in and left, it was a "get there, get back" kinda trip.


StriperAddict said:


> Mornin.
> 
> 
> Closing Bell soon upon us...


you getting the next one then?


gobbleinwoods said:


> Starting to think about lunch.


 Meeeetoo!


mudracing101 said:


> I ride a good bit but with my memory i couldnt tell you what i ate for supper last night.


 wait till you see what we went after........ yeah, another vehicle for the parking lot!


mudracing101 said:


> Somebody say lunch. I'm ready


 where ya going today?


----------



## slip (Jun 25, 2012)

Howdy folks ....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2012)

Can you say "TOOoooo Cute"??  ok, how about "Gas Saver"!?!?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2012)

slip said:


> Howdy folks ....


 Howdy, workinmanMoppett..........


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Can you say "TOOoooo Cute"??  ok, how about "Gas Saver"!?!?



We used to have a Geo Tracker on a friends farm to goof off in.  That thing was a blast.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 25, 2012)

see ya on the other side


----------

